# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 6 (thread 2a)



## Edena_of_Neith

Everything is still in freeze-frame.

  I just came online, and must carefully look at your e-mails and posts, and consider what happens as a result.
  Give me some more time here.
  I am sorry, Creamsteak, that you were unable to go to sleep.  That isn't funny, and I am sorry the IR caused you this (painful and debiliating) insomnia.


  I have a request from Black Omega to post the following:

Deep in Vesve Forest, Siobhan Silirevnur passes her hand over a glassy pool of water, growling to herself "Is he crazy going after all those heavy
hitters??  Morre!  What goes with a blood bath?"

>From the side, Morre efficiently replies "I'd say red, it's flashy and it helps hide when you get hurt."

Siobhan baps Morre behind the head lightly "I don't plan to even break a fingernail, let along get hurt!  I mean their blood!
Hmm..Wraiths..vampires...Basic black?"

Morre grumbles and ndos "Basic black is always good."

Siobhan nods "Basic black then, get to it.  I'd hate to miss the battle while primping.  Alert the Circle of Eight and bodyguards, we're going to
crash this party also!"

Siobhan and the Circle of Eight will be joining this battle to try and back up Hezen and our other allies.  Usual rules, if getting butts kicked or
close to dying, leave.  Bodyguards to get bodies out if someone dies.  Etc etc.

  - - -

  Now, this occurred before the onslaught of Iuz, but it shows the Coalition of Light and Shadow was there for it's allies, there for the Kevellond League, there for Hazen, from the start.
  The strength of the Coalition of Light and Shadow is matched only by their loyalty to their friends and allies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

When the battle comes out of freeze mode the Red Goo Army along with Iuz and Malachai and those troops who have the evil in their hearts.... all of
them... will meld with the Red Goo and travel quickly to the Blood Wastes leaving our enemies standing... I believe we can still travel and I believe I had researched the Red Goo traveling ways... so that will be my action... our goal is the Blood Waste we must release our brethren...

  - - -

  This was e-mailed to me by Tokiwong, and is not known to anyone IC.
  I have posted it because it is of historical importance to the IR, and should be here where it can be read by future readers.

  Whether this tactic will succeed or fail, I will rule on.
  I would like to comment that this desperate tactic will incur a high price, if it succeeds.
  It could lead to a very extremely strange situation, as well.

  Do not post a response to Tokiwong's tactic posted above.
  You do not know he is doing this.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz rubs his palms...*

_Iuz patiently waits for the massive battle to finally kick into high gear... he turns to Malachai, "This will be our greatest hour... Oerth will shudder... but in the end it shall be for the better..."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This was meant to be posted anonymously, and although I am overlate I am posting it now.
  I am sure this article will cause considerable confusion, but I must post what the players request I post.
  I cannot at this moment make a ruling on this post, except to say that Toril cannot be invaded - the Torilian Border Guard and the Angels, at this moment, are still strong enough to repel any attack.

  - - -

 A reverberating thunderclap is heard throughout the cosmos.  Suddenly 
overhead of Toril darkness moves, the same one that was noticed before.  As 
it searches the Universe there is a cold desire emanating from this horrid 
creature, a feeling of a purpose so dread that even Paladins shiver in fear.

Once again it seeks its destination, but this one is well hidden, harder to 
find.  In time some come to see what has caused this disturbance in their 
realm, they thought they were safe here.  They were wrong.  Suddenly one of 
the mages tries to halt this being, to send it back from where it had come 
from.  Magic powerful enough to devastate worlds is launched to repel this 
invader from their space.  Magic that just seems to pass right through it.  
Suddenly they know that the beast has noticed them, where before they were 
beneath its notice, now one of them has drawn its attention.

_I had no quarrel with you, did not plan you any harm, and this is your 
only response?  Well then you shall know the price of your arrogance, of 
your mistake, of your life._

At this the shadow moved into the throng of wizards of every type that had 
arrayed themselves before it.  Each of them casting the most powerful 
banishing and damaging spells they knew, but the creature is able to dodge 
all of them, and come through without injury.  Passing amoung the assembled 
wizards hundreds are left dead in its wake, those that survive the initial 
onslaught try to flee but find their teleportation spells do not work.  They 
then try to call for aid, but know that no one can hear them.

_So where are you aggressive actions now?  Why do you seek to run?  Is 
this how you will stand at the last, when you know that you are doomed, will 
you run in fear, or do what you can, what you must?_

As soon as this is uttered the form seems to become enraged, tearing into 
the few remaining survivors with a savagery that they have never seen 
before.  The skin is ripped of the living, as they are left to howl in 
torment, others feel every bone in their body shatter into a thousand 
pieces, as they scream their agony to the universe, but it does not answer, 
it does not care.  Others still have their bodies untouched, it is their 
minds that are affected, pictures of torture and depravity so grim that they 
tear out their own eyes, but even that is not enough.  They can still see it 
in the back of their minds.  They then grab their daggers and ram them into 
their empty eye sockets, trying to dig those visions out of their minds, 
killing themselves in the process.

After the last of the defenders are dead, and their souls captures, the 
creature moves on.  Trailing a wake of darkness behind it.  Soon it will 
find the one it seeks, soon it will have the answers it needs….


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And I'm still crippled!  Darn.*

Anabstercorian watches the battle in an enormous scrying pool, still injured, while dozens of his lieutenants and generals watch with him.  They stare in horror and awe, unable to believe the sheer power of the forces clashing down there.

<< We were all that the myriad worlds had to offer, >> murmurs one of the Illithid, << And yet they are still greater than our army... >>

<< Do not doubt it, >> snaps Anabstercorian. << There are worlds that are crossroads for power.  Wherever the flow of lifeforce ebbs and flows, they take a taste.  Oerth is one of those worlds, at this moment.  Its circadian rythms are peaking - It is in a transition state. >>

<< When a chemical reaction occurs, >> Anabstercorian begins to muse, << there is a temporary absorbtion of energy whether the reaction is exothermic or endothermic.  Power fills Oerth in this fragile state - It is up to us to decide if this power remains there or is released to us. >>

"I hunger to destroy them," murmurs a Drow.  "They blaspheme immeasurable."

<< You will have your chance, my friend.  We all will. >>

They watch the carnage with a deep respect.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor teleports to the side of Kas:

-Greetings, I will help you against Demon Godling(   )


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

"Now tell me", Ho Skoteinos ask the newly appointed Diviner, "is it true that they can cause all the Red Steel weapons and armors to become Red Creatures?"

"Yes Milord, they have done so already in the Empire of Iuz."

"This is most troubling news. We must take immediate action. O Thanate, see to it that the generals recieve this news and that they re-equip their troops with the normal weapons. Store all the Red Steel equipment in the vaults and terminate the Red Goo research project. Now."

"It will be done." says Ho Thanatos as he Teleports out.

"O Deine", he then continues, "you will select a force to aid our allies in the battle against Iuz." And with a cruel smile he adds: "We will make his army fishfoodfood..."

-----
Red Goo rating is dropping to 0 ASAP.

I will send a 75 PL force (including 10 PL NPCs) to stop Iuz from reaching the Blood Waste. They travel as worms.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I need to make a notation now concerning the Union of Oerth.

  This letter is meant for anyone planning to attack the Union of Oerth, in any fashion.

  They have vanished.

  Their cities, towns, villages, and countryside are abandoned.
  From the Bone March in the north to Hempmonaland in the south, from the County of Urnst in the west to the Sea Barons in the east, there is nobody.

  Everything of value is gone also.

  Now, it should be obvious that they all went into their Secret Retreat (or, if the Secret Retreat involved changing form, they did that.)

  The point being - there are only empty structures and deserted fields to attack now.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz glances to Melkor and shakes his head... "More come to see the slaughter..." he smiles growing into his war form towering over his retinue, "then come... and we shall see who will decide the fate of this world..."_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*NOTICE*

Do not e-mail me yet.
  I am sorting through all my e-mails, and making rulings.

  Some of you are already over your allotted 3 e-mails per Turn as it is.

  Give me a chance to look at the e-mails, and your posts, then I can continue the story.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*INCREDIBLY IMPORTANT - EVERYONE IN THE IR PLEASE READ!*

I have received Melkor's instructions.  I am posting what he wrote here, for everyone to see.
   I must rather grimly inform all of you, now, that Melkor succeeds.

  Here is what he wrote:

  - - -

Edena, I might be offline when you start next thread, know that something important happened- I talked with Tokiwong and he agreed for me to join The New Order. If leader of Red Army also agrees, than most of my nuclear arsenal, powered with Negative Energy through 10th level magic, will be launched and teleported without error to the heart of  Blood Waste! It shall create TITANIC Energy Explosion, that will propably awaken Red Goo!

  ANSWER:

  The IR is still in freeze-frame.  Fortunately.  Because this works, and a force 100,000 PL strong is awakened.
  This could well be the end of Greyspace - and of Realmspace and Krynnspace also.
  Even the Angels cannot win against a force of this magnitude.

  The Shade, have made a very final and very ultimate statement about where they stand.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The New Order rises...*

_Iuz simply smiles glancing to Malachai... "You are witnessing the birth of the future my child... watch closely... for this will be your birthright..."_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor smiles to Kas( suspecting he doesn`t know yet)

-We will destroy Iuz together, you engage him in melee, while I shall destroy his magical protections, so your sword will slice him like butter.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

ALL of the Angels that are available to the IR - all 70,000 PL of them (that is to say, many thousands of Angels) descend on the Blood Waste immediately.

  The remaining 16,000 PL of Angels are fighting, still, against the Red Armada and the forces of Iuz.

  Kalanyr and his people are forced to instantly flee the Blood Waste - 10th level magic makes it possible for 2/3rds of them to make it out, before everything blows skyhigh.

  Mina, realizing what has just happened, drops her whip, and looks southeastward towards the Blood Waste, a look of shock on her face.

  The chains holding Hazen vanish.

  All around Archcleric Hazen is a brilliant white light, illuminating him, but seeming to come from a source invisible to those watching.
  Hazen grows - he grows in stature, in power, in every way.

  Those with good hearts, who commit good deeds, and who make the difference for the whole world by doing so, sometimes find that their ability to do good things is massively enhanced, and the riches of joy and happiness and strength are theirs.

  Such is the case of Archcleric Hazen, who gains all of the powers of the Angels, while retaining his own mindset and body.

  Archcleric Hazen's PL rockets to 100.
  His stats increase to 45 each.
  He gains immunity to any weapon not of + 5 enchantment or greater.
  He gains permanent immunity to all death magic.
  He gains the ability to exist comfortably in any environment.
  He gains regeneration at the rate of ... half of his lost hit points are regained in the first 3rd edition round, and all lost hit points are regained in the 2nd round.

  He gains the ability to kill with a touch.
  He gains the ability to Heal by touch.
  He gains the ability to True Resurrect by touch.
  He gains the ability to Cure Disease, Remove Curse, and Dispel Magic (at 100th level of ability) by touch.

  He can now act as a cleric of 100th level, and gains the powers of a fighter of 50th level, and a mage of 50th level.
  The DC of his spells increases to 30 plus the spell's level plus any modifiers.

  He gains a sword, + 20, vorpal, holy avenger.
  He can attack with this weapon as per a 50th level fighter (the progression in the PH continues after 20th level, and does not halt.)

  He can cast Cure Critical Wounds on hundreds of people at once.

  He can Gate at will to anywhere, including the Lower Planes.
  He can Teleport Without Error at will.

  He has total immunity to lies, even those with magical aid to help them.
  He can sense half-truths, and all lying by omission.

  He can mindread other people like an open book - there is no defense against this except 10th level magic.

  He gains full access to 10th level magic.

  The Crook of Rao, will now fire Spellfire blasts of enormous magnitude, in his hands.
  These will level a mountain in half a day, or blow a battlefield asunder in minutes.

  Archcleric Hazen, gains the ethereal look, and glows with the white light, of those who bequeathed to him this gift.
  He will always do so, from now on.


----------



## dagger

deleted


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edit


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

The IR freeze-frame is now ended.

  I had planned a number of storylines, and had planned answers to a number of questions and plots, but what the Shade just did overwhelms all other plots and stories.

  The barrage of 700 nuclear explosions, each made magically into negative energy explosions, hits the Blood Waste.
  The Blood Waste, which was red, turns yellow, then white.
  Then fire begins erupting out of it, and this fire builds.

  It builds, and it builds, until white flames are shrieking a mile in the air, and a great purple ring of cloud forms around the whole Blood Waste.

  By now, all of Kalanyr's people who could flee, have fled, from the Blood Waste.

  The fire continues to build.  It roars higher and higher.  It fills the troposphere, climbs through the stratosphere.
  500 megatons of negative energy fueled it, but now a chain reaction is occurring, and it is beyond anyone's control, beyond the power of anyone - probably even all the Gods combined - to stop.
  Finally, the flames, now visible as a tower of white fury from every part of the Flanaess, reach through the mesosphere, and the barrier between the Planes ruptures.

  The barrier between the Prime Material Plane and the Negative Material Plane ruptures, breaks, and negative energy of uncounted megatons roars through the break into the fire reaching up from the Blood Waste.

  It quenches the fire, and replaces it, roaring downward, ever downward, closer and closer to the ground, closer and closer to the surface of the Blood Waste.

  A hurricane of purple and black fire is cascading down from the sky towards the Blood Waste, but no hurricane that ever existed could hold a candle to this.

  The black flames hit the Blood Waste, and pour into it, giving it massive amounts of energy, energy off the end of the scale that measures energy.

  The Blood Waste turns blue, then purple, then black, and then ... with one titantic shriek of triumph, 3 million souls rise from the Blood Waste.

  A shock wave passes outward from the Blood Waste, travelling at nearly light speed.
  The entire world of Oerth shakes, whole mountains collapsing in the quake.
  The shock passes through Oerth's sun, which momentarily dims, and turns a ghastly purplish color briefly, before slowly returning to normal.
  The shock passes into the Phlogiston, which erupts in huge firestorms.

  The shock makes the Torilian Border Guard reel back, clutching their heads in pain.
  It passes through Toril, and the whole Weave shivers, and Mystra shrieks with pain.
  It passes through Krynnspace, and everyone - even the kender - stop what they are doing, feeling it's deathly cold touch.

  It even passes through Sigil, and for a brief moment, everyone there halts whatever they were doing.
  The Lady of Pain reels, clutching her head.
  Then ALL the doors and gateways from Sigil to Greyspace slam shut.

  Then, the great black fire from the Negative Energy Plane ceases, and the rift repairs itself.

  The greatest army ever seen in the history of Oerth rises, in grim, triumphant victory.
  3 million Red Warriors raise their weapons in grim promise.

  They are assailed almost immediately by the Host of Angels.
  This alone, perhaps, saves Oerth from immediate attack.

  The Red Army strikes at the Angels, and dozens of Angels are killed with that first strike.
  The Angels hit back with every power they have.
  But the Angels are badly outpowered, and they cannot hope to stand against this force for long.

  The Gnomish Leader of the Red Armada turns to Iuz, and he laughs.
  It is a terrible, mocking laugh.
  The Gnomish Leader roars:

  FOOL!
  Iuz the Old One, Iuz the Fool, Iuz the Court Jester, Iuz the Clown!!!
  Did you think we actually allied with you?!
  Did you think we would permit ANY living or undead being on this world to survive?!
  Did you think we would permit THIS WORLD to survive?

  You have played your part, and now it is ended!
  You will be destroyed along with ALL of the others.

  We like you, Iuz.
  You made our victory possible.
  We will treat you specially.
  We will make sure your Endless Death is especially painful and delightfully hideous - Ivid was a bumbling idiot, when it comes to torture, compared to US.

  - - -

  And with that, the Red Armada turns upon the Army of Iuz.
  They continue to fight the Angels, but now they are fighting the Legions of Iuz.
  They continue to battle anyone and everyone else who dared come to the battlefield.

  In unholy glee, they fling vast amounts of Red Goo into the sky.
  The hurricane force winds blow the Red Goo into great streamers, which rain down upon vast regions below.
  Everything hit slumps into Red Goo.  Thousands of men and Firelanders are instantly killed, only to rise as Red Goo Monsters who join the Red Army.

  In glee, the Red Armada throws more Red Goo, and more, into the Sky.
  The air is filled with flying death, an insane storm from which there is no escape, and no hope of survival.

  Even Kas cannot hope to survive, and is forced to flee - even the Sword of Kas cannot deflect so many incoming attacks at once.

  Only the Angels can hope to withstand the torrents of Red Goo, and they fight on, their silver blood spilling on the ground, more and more of them falling to the incarnate darkness the Red Armada is throwing against them.

  But to the south, a Red Army is rising that makes the Red Armada look like a scouting party.

  A Red Army 3 million strong.
  The Angels, all 70,000 PL of them (there are none left on the Torilian border now ... every Angel went to fight) are holding the titantic force at bay ... for the moment.

  THE FREEZE-FRAME IS OVER.

  YOU MAY RESUME NORMAL ACTIONS. 

  (Normal actions?  ROTFLOL.  I don't think anything is normal here!!)


----------



## dagger

Change of order Edena for my previous post, I still send the Dragons and Dwarves to attack and/or occupy the Empire of Iuz but I dont send ANY troops to the Kron Hills. I send the entire rest of my army next door to man the currently unmaned defenses of the Lortmils.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina speaks:

  I offer immediate alliance with the Alliance of Oerth.
  My Knights of Neraka, and the full power of the One God, will be brought against the Red Army.
  The Army of Darkness, will immediately move against the Red Army, if you ally.

  Do you accept?


----------



## dagger

"What the plan Olinstaad?" says an elf from former Wild Coast. 

"Attack the lands of that dog Iuz, attack now!" 



I start by my sending entire force of Dragons and Dwarves of Greyspace north to attack the Empire of Iuz. If there is defenders then they just fly past them and do a scorched earth tatic in the inner part of his lands. If no defenders I occupy the area. 


I send them over the Kron Hills then over the Kingdom of Furyondy and over the Whyestil Sea to attack. No where near the Bloodwaste.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Leader Of The Red Army

-So you want to destroy everything, do you!? You serve The Void, like I do??


----------



## dagger

To Mina:


Since this seems to be a time critical decision I accept the alliance. You attack from the East and we will do what we can from the West.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anabstercorian is no longer injured.

  - - -

  The leader of the Red Army looks at Melkor, and says:  

  YES.

  - - -

  The United Commonwealth of Toril declares a State of Emergency.
  All 10,000 PL of it's forces are at Forrester's immediate disposal.

  The Scro Star League offers to send it's 3,000 PL to aid the United Commonwealth.

  The civil war in the Eternal Empire ends in midstrike.
  They offer their entire remaining 3,000 PL to the United Commonwealth.

  The Church of Toril mobilizes fully, it's 1,000 PL at Forrester's disposal.

  The halving rule, from Realmspace to Greyspace, is hereby lifted.

  Unfortunately, the Torilians still cannot use their 11th level magic in Greyspace ... very unfortunate indeed.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

"O Deine, call off the attack. With this new situation, we have no chance of survival without a coordinated attack with our allies. All we can do now is sit back and wait for information."

-----
Recalling the 75 that were attacking Iuz.

*Everyone*, even the people in the last city, but not the participants of the Red Goo project are going to the secret hideout.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina teleports back to Anabstercorian, and speaks:

  The time is now.  The Army of Darkness must move against the Red Army.
  Anabstercorian, you are the leader of the Army of Darkness.
  Will you give the order?


----------



## Gurdjieff

"Mina, I tried to contact you earlier, but I have no idea if my servant has reached you. The time has come indeed to ally. We, the Emerald Order, accept to ally with Mina, to stop the Red Army. We will need all power to stop these incarnations of pure evil."

The Order retreats, waiting for an attack and information from their allies.

Edena: 
my character and NPCs, saves me a mail ^_^


> PC
> 
> Angelika of Razan (Half Celestial/Half Human, Lawful Good, lvl 125 Cleric (Ehlonna) / 15 Paladin / 20 Druid / 5 Sacred Exorcist / 10 Contemplative / 10 Church Inquisitor / 10 Divine Oracle  (lvl 196 effectively) (Winged because of Half Celesial being).
> 
> 
> 16 PL of NPCs
> 
> Skir Levindal (Human, lvl 20 Cleric / 10 Warpriest / 10 Paladin, Lawful Good)
> Yvar Grindos (Dwarf, lvl 20 Fighter / 20 Paladin, Lawful Good)
> Tevias (Elf, lvl 40 Wizard, Chaotic Good)
> 
> Luna (Elf, lvl 20 Cleric (Corellon Larethian), Neutral Good)
> Minar (Elf, lvl 20 Cleric (Corellon Larethian), Neutral Good)
> Bariar Windhart (Human, lvl 20 Paladin, Lawful Good)
> Evandal Windhart (Human, lvl 10 Paladin / 10 Templar, Lawful Good)
> Rodry Smartnose (Gnome, lvl 20 Wizard (Illusionist), Neutral Good)
> 
> 11 PL of NPCs
> + 5 x 1 PL NPC (not yet created)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*BEDLAM*

Forsaken One, your forces arrive to help the Angels battling the Red Armada.

  And, in this particular case, the Red Steel Armor and Red Steel Carapaces your forces are wearing - HELPS you.
  The blinding rain of Red Goo cannot melt your formians, because the one thing that could stop it stands between it and your people - the Red Steel.

  The Formians erupt underneath the Red Army in a great earthquake.
  Hundreds of Red Warriors instantly disappear, sucked down into the ground, screaming as weapons pierce them from below.

  The Red Army tries to meet this new threat, but it is everywhere, and under them, and they are bewildered, not expecting this attack.

  They hack at the formians with their red swords, but the Red Steel armor of the Formians, backed by the power of the artifact Heward's Organ, repulses those blades.
  Red arrows bounce harmlessly off Red Steel carapaces.
  Red spells are unable to penetrate the Red Steel Powered Assault Armor.

  The formians come to the surface.
  Enchanted 20 mm cannons fire, throwing death far and wide.
  Machine guns spray the Red Army with Red Bullets, downing them by the hundreds.

  Formian spellcasters launch an endless barrage of rage and murder against the foe.

  The Red Armada, staggered, hits back with Magic Missiles and other spells designed to penetrate any armor, and now the Formians start falling, slumping into Red Goo, joining the enemy.

  But the assault of the Formian Army gave the Angels the respite they needed.
  The Angels concentrate their power, and manage to rout the entire front of the Red Armada.

  Assaulted from the front and from below, the Red Armada routs, it's thousands of Red Warriors running this way and that.

  What Iuz and his army is doing, I don't know.  I can't even guess.
  I suppose they are staring open-mouthed at the bedlam about them, and trying to survive, fighting back against whoever is attacking them.
  The massive army of demons that came to aid Iuz, start killing everything - the demon answer for this particular situation ... if it moves, kill it.  If it isn't moving, kill it anyway.

  In the bedlam, the storm, the hurricane force winds, the torrential rain, the coming of the formians, the charge of the Angels, the speech of the Red gnome, the tens of thousands of conjured demons attacking everyone, nobody quite knows WHAT is happening, or who is on whose side, or if ANYONE is on ANYONE'S side!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor laughs in response to Red Gnome:

-Then we shall stand together, Lords OF Oblivion, Messangers of  Doom, and Night Eternal will prevail, And All Once Made Shall Be Unmade!

Edena, any reward for what I did, I am jealous of Hazeñ?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... Lord Melkor, you see a girl coming for you.

  She has short red hair, is dressed in armor adorned with the symbols of the death lily and the skull, and a two-handed sword that glows a bright purple light is in her hands.

  She is Mina, Chosen of the One God.

  She isn't here to talk, bargain, negotiate, or accept any surrender.

  She is here to kill you, Lord Melkor.

  And in her is the might of an Avatar, for the One God is putting all her force into Mina.

  Mina, charges.


----------



## zouron

*ooc*

uhh my research PL doubles neat....

well anyway I will not be posting too often tonight possibly tomorrow, being sick as a dog makes my mind completely stand still and just hurt soo......

and I am not using nuclear bombs or anything in that period thank you, or attacking anything...

I will sort this out when I get back to my senses if my nation lives...

sorry for being very inactive.


----------



## Serpenteye

The Union of Oerth sends 30 Pls of armies into the Bright lands, the Abbor Alz, and the Cairn Hills (a third to each). These armies are shielded in every possible way against the shade-poison and other environmental hazards.

__
Edena: How do the Devils respond to my advice? (last page, round 1)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, suddenly City of The Shade, reborn with 10th level magic, appears on the battlefield, high in the sky. It is enormous, hundreds of thousands soldiers, thousands of wizards, hundreds of Negative Energy Accumulators, tens of nuclear missile launchers, not to mention Red Goo Catapults. It fires at forces opposing Red Armies.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Actually Edena, I think you may even multiple the numbers in my last post.

Using the fact that Toril is unprotected, my followers there use 11th level magic to bring Elder Ones into Realmspace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am sorry, Zouron.
  Please get better soon.
  Take care of yourself, my friend.

  - - -

  Yes, the Devils take advantage of this.

  A devil army erupts into the bedlam that was the battle between the Red Armada, Iuz, and the Angels.
  A devil army equivalent in strength to the demon army already there.

  Now, there are formians, demons, devils, Iuz and his humanoids, firelanders, Angels, and of course the Red Armada, all there at once, and the DM-knows-not-what-else, is also there ... and EVERY side is fighing against all the other sides.

  The devils, attack the demons.
  The demons, attack the Angels.
  The formians, attack the Red Armada.
  The Red Armada, attacks the formians.
  The Angels, attack the Red Armada.
  The Angels, attack the demons and devils.
  The formians, attack the devils.
  The devils, attack the formians.
  The firelanders, attack the devils.
  The humanoids, attack the devils.
  The formians, attack the humanoids.
  The formians, attack the firelanders.
  The firelanders, attack the formians.
  The ... (this list goes on for about 3 pages.)

  Meanwhile, the truly BIG battle is raging just south of this one.

  100,000 PL of Red Army is fighting to pass 70,000 PL of Angels, and slowly they are pushing the Angels back, slowly beginning to break through.

  A thought comes into the mind of Kessel GnomeWorks.
  An odd thought.
  There is no question hydrogen bombs are bad.
  They could kill everyone.
  They could end the world.

  And just maybe, just perhaps, they might be able to save the world, too.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hmm*



> Using the ffact that Toril is unprotected, my followers there use 11th level magic to bring Elder Ones into Realmspace.





If I recall correctly I can remember that RealmSpace was forever closed and sealed against the Elder Ones.


----------



## dagger

You see my two posts about my armies Edena?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:

  The Elder Ones cannot be summoned this round (nobody has the 11th level magic in Greyspace to do it, and in Realmspace safeguards are up to prevent such a summoning.)

  They CAN be summoned next Turn (Turn 7), into Greyspace.

  The Elder Ones CANNOT be summoned directly into Realmspace ... the people of Realmspace put safeguards up to stop this from happening.

  BUT ...

  If the Elder Ones are summoned into Greyspace, and they win there (they would attack Oerth first), they could attempt to storm through the Torilian Border Guard.

  If they succeeded, they could enter Realmspace.
  That is what the Elder Ones must do, to attack Toril.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

If necessary Edena, all my Torillian followers will commit suicide to summon Elder Ones. I also free souls from  my Red Goo suplies, and send agents to do it everywhere possible.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*LOL*

Fear my 9 PL in there hahahahahahaha. 
But hey now you all can see what 9 PL of me is doing 


Edena I'll just keep up ripping up the ground with screeches and shrieks to try and dispers and try to disorganise other armies while trapping parts of them below the surface.

Can't do anything more with 9 PL I'm afraid  Before I can do the real stuff I'm gonna need "a certain item" and some projects to get finished and that won't be right now I'm afraid 

Sorry guys nothing more I can do, I'm trying to make myself helpfull with 9 PL and I'm glad I see I'm doing some good with the few PL's 



LIVE FOR THE SWARM!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Dagger.

  But Anabstercorian is the leader of the Army of Darkness.
  Anabstercorian MUST state he is leading them against the Red Army, or they go nowhere.

  Mina's army, however, charges from the east.
  The Dead of Krynn, ghostly forms crying out, fling themselves upon the Red Army, by the hundreds of thousands.
  Even the Red Goo cannot harm the Dead, for there is no flesh to melt.
  The insubstantial Dead meet the semi-insubstantial Red Army with blade and bow, mace and spear.

  There is a great crunch as the two great armies meet, a crunch that resounds through the Ethereal Plane.

  Mina's living forces, the Knights of Neraka, stop at the border of the Blood Waste, and put up defenses to stop incoming attacks.
  Then they launch a furious barrage of spells and arrows at the Red Army.

  From the west, the Army of the Kingdom of Ulek reaches the borders of the Blood Waste on that side.
  Hundreds of thousands strong, these elves, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings throw up their defenses, and begin the bombardment.

  Mina's sword sweeps in at Lord Melkor, attempting to take his head off in one clean stroke.
  Lord Melkor, being fast, ducks.
  Mina slashes in again, a fearless fighter if nothing else, skilled and deadly, her great two handed sword held as easily and deftly as if it were a dagger, and swung and recovered as quickly as a sabre would be.

  Suddenly, Lord Melkor finds himself fighting for his life against Mina, the girl from Krynn, the Chosen of the One God.


----------



## dagger

Ill do a repeat of my previous post:


What the plan Olinstaad?" says an elf from former Wild Coast. 

"Attack the lands of that dog Iuz, attack now!" 



I start by my sending entire force of Dragons and Dwarves of Greyspace north to attack the Empire of Iuz. If there is defenders then they just fly past them and do a scorched earth tatic in the inner part of his lands. If no defenders I occupy the area. 


I send them over the Kron Hills then over the Kingdom of Furyondy and over the Whyestil Sea to attack. No where near the Bloodwaste.



THEN:

I send the entire rest of my army next door to man the currently unmaned defenses of the Lortmils.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:  

  If the Avatar of Lord Melkor himself commits suicide, that would be sufficient.
  The Elder Ones would come.

  That would put Lord Melkor permanently out of the IR, of course.

  - - -

  Iuz is under heavy attack.

  The Gnomish Leader of the Red Armada comes at him, axe in one hand, sword in another, coming to convert Iuz into a Red Goo Monster, to incorporate the Old One into the host.
  Iuz finds himself suddenly fighting for his life against this attack.

  Enemy archers draw beads on Iuz, red arrows ready.
  Spellcasters ready magic missiles, lightning bolts, and cones of cold - all tinged with the fatal Red Curse, and all aimed at Iuz.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Noted, Dagger.

  Your forces find an empty land.

  All the civilians fled into the Secret Retreat.
  All the warriors are down south fighting, either in the Vesve, or the Fellreev, or in the Bedlam.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Mekor responds to Mina with evil, almost insane laugh:

FOUL, This is MY HOUR, REVENGE is mine, and Night Eternal WILL rule supreme, you are so pathetic, you really wanted to sacrifice yourself for your servants?! Now I will end you, FOREVER!

Then Black Aura surrounding Melkor intensifies he draws his mighty Sword, SoulCrasher, which burns in Dark Purple, and charges at Mina!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Go Melkor.*

Charge with 1 arm and 1 leg!?

This I really have to see ^^


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mina leaps and whirls, her sword parrying Melkor's attacks, clashing repeatedly against his, the sound of steel hitting steel a deafening ring.

  Mina shouts:

  Idiot!  The One God desires living servants, not a world of the dead!
  You have betrayed the Union of the Worlds, you have betrayed the One God, and you have betrayed ME.
  You shall be cast back into the oblivion from which you came, and never more will you trouble the  living!

  And she fights with alll the fury and strength of her heritage, dark as that may be, gripping her sword with both hands, hands and knuckles white, magical strength coursing through her limbs.
  An aura of red light surrounds her, and it glows across her body, as her sword threatens to impale Melkor time and again, or to cleave him asunder.


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Edena,*

is Hazen doing _ANYTHING_ ? As his player isn't online (as I can tell) and he could be doing some great stuff with his newly gained powers....


----------



## Uvenelei

Oh boy.

Alright, _all_ of my people are moved as far from Oerth as they can get, including those from Arlon.

My dragons and Aurican will continue to do what they can to halt the Red
Army.

Edena: I just got your email and replied.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

That would put Lord Melkor permanently out of the IR, of course. 


You mean my PC only, since it wouldn`t destroy The God himself?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And still Anabstercorian has not posted.
  Anabstercorian has not given the signal.

  The 4,000 PL strong Army of Darkness, has not moved, not gone to aid Oerth against the Red Army.

  The Angels are losing, being driven back, their ring around the Blood Waste beginning to crack, beginning to break.

  Mina's Army (1,000 PL) continues it's assault from the east, the Dead fighting the Red Warriors, immune to the effects of Red Goo.
  The Knights of Neraka continue to bombard the Red Army from the east.

  But ... as of this post, nobody has gone to aid either the Angels or Mina's Army.
  They cannot hold.
  They simply lack the strength.

  Unless they are reinforced, the Red Army is going to break through.

  - - -

  To the north, the bedlam continues.
  Devils, demons, formians, what remains of the Red Armada, firelanders, humanoids, Angels, and whoever else joined that battle are going round and round, everyone attacking everyone, while the great thunderstorm rages overhead, filling the sky with lightning, torrents of rain, and pounding hailstones, while hurricane force winds tear at the combatants.
  Even the ground is in turmoil, as the formians churn it up in their movements back and forth.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika cannot wait any longer. 
"Army of the Emerald Order, we attack! We're going to aid the Angels!"


I am sending all my PL left to aid the angels.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*OFFLINE NOTICE*

That is a GOOD question, Melkor, and I will not reveal the answer.

  If Lord Melkor's Avatar slays himself to summon the Elder Ones, it might only kill his Avatar.

  Or, it might kill the God himself ... forever.

  OFFLINE NOTICE.

  I am going offline for a while.
  I think all the other players need a chance to read what has happened, and to respond.
  Don't you think so?


----------



## dagger

Screw it!


I continue to occupy Iuz lands with the dragons and dwarves of greyspace. But...


I leave the Lortmils and charge from the West with everything I have (minus the dragons and dwarves of course), a total of 390 PL.  Which consists of:

Celestials
Constructs
Monsters,
Dwarves, Elves and Humans 
Polynesian human, polynesian demihuman from AnaKeris
even my NPCs

I try not to get into hand to hand combat but use range attacks and other means to attack.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I think you have overlooked what I posted, Armies OF Shade joined battle on the side of Red Army, City Of The Shade Reborn appears on the battlefield, I free souls from my Red Goo suplies.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

With a sad look on his face, Ho Skoteinos ask the Diviner (who seems to be good at his job): "Are you *certain* that the Angels are failing? You have the fate of millions in your hands, so answer carefully..."

The Diviner lets out a sigh "Yes. Yes, I am 100 percent certain that the Angels are failing. If nothing is done, the Red Army will move on."

"Very well then. You have made our dicision, for the fate of Oerth is more important than the fate of a million people. If everybody else is relunctant to act, we must do it."

He then proceeds with contaction two other leaders telepathically:

<<O Thanate, the situation has changed, and not to our advantage. We must strike against the Red Army. Take back the orders to re-equip with normal weaponry, this is a fight we can only win with Red Steel.>>

<<O Deine, it seems that today we will sacrifice ourselves for Oerth. Take every man, woman, Construct, Monster, Planar and worm and attack the Red Army. Save the Angels, win their respect, and maybe we will be rewarded in the Afterlife...Good Luck, and may the One Eyed bless you and your brethren...>>

-----
200 PL is going to aid the Angels.

Between the conflicting orders about Red Steel only a couple of hours (at the very most) have passed, so I think I can easily re-equip my troops.


----------



## Uvenelei

This is more than going all the way, Edena; you left the way behind you miles ago. Now you're trailblazing a whole new way. 

Aurican and his dragons will aid the angels. "For the Bright Lord! For Oerth!!!"
20 PL of dragons + whatever Aurican is worth now.

Also, I'll take a test shot against the Red Army with a Groundpounder. If it's effective, then all of them that I have come bearing down on the Red Army.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

That is a GOOD question, Melkor, and I will not reveal the answer. 

If Lord Melkor's Avatar slays himself to summon the Elder Ones, it might only kill his Avatar. 



Hmmm, it would mean I wouldn`t be able to witness my revenge on Forrester, Kalanyr, Anabstecorian and others, but nevertheless..

After many blows being exchanged between them, Melkor and Mina stop for a moment, exhausted, to regain their strenght. It gives Lord Melkor a chance to check situation:

-Ha! Torillian scenario repeats itself! All powers put aside their diffrences against common evil, defeat it, and  then live in peace! But it won`t happen this time!

-Elder Ones, hear me! You are Lords Of The Void, like I am, you understand my hatred, and desire for oblivion, you understand Power OF The Unmaking! I invite you to this world, come through me, I shall be your portal!

Yes Edena, I AM making the sacrifice.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks to the chaos around him and smiles... "So it begins... Malachai aid me... fulfill your duty..." Iuz and Malachai charge at the red gnomish leader Malachai using his blade and Devoted Defender abilities of Epic capability to good use while Iuz buff him upo and then wards himself in protections and Prismatic Spheres upon Prismatic Spheres... 

Iuz charges forth his staff in one hand a Wicked Greatsword in the other sclaed to his massive size.... "I will kill you and take command of your host... you pathetic thing... I alone among these beings understand the powers within you..." Iuz charges into the fray his own forces committing there all to defeat the Red Leader... 

Iuz sends a mental message to the Demons... "Destroy it all... nothing must live... from the ashes will come a glorious reich..."_


----------



## Creamsteak

Now that Iuz is realizing his mistake Sanctus Punitor looks over at him, with the many red arrows streaming at him (Assuming Sanctus is in visual range of Iuz while trying to stay away from Red Goo Fighting but providing ample swordsmanship to slay Demons whom are especially victimized by his sword).

"I told you so, ignorant fool. Your heart has no place in the afterlife, at least when we restore these souls you MIGHT stand a chance of acceptance into a half decent plane of existence. As for right now I doubt you deserve anything less than the 483rd level of the abyss."

The forces on the Eastern Front will begin to attack Iuz again, with ranged weapons at the least. He is using catapults (Range around 1000 yards at most) against my Artillery (Probably around 5000 yards) so I think I have the Range advantage.

Edena, If I am still losing against Iuz after all my thinking last night and his misfortune with the Goo, I think I have no other choice than to beg Kessel for some nukes when he starts tele-nuking the hell out of these bastards.

Heh... I just realized that at least the Elder ones believe in something, as apposed to the Red Goo and Melkor. I wonder...

DAMNIT I JUST REMEMBERED THAT I FORGOT TO TELL KESSEL TO MAKE POSITIVE ENERGY NUKES!


----------



## Serpenteye

*The attack of The God Emperor*

__________Edena wrote:
Yes, the Devils take advantage of this. 

A devil army erupts into the bedlam that was the battle between the Red Armada, Iuz, and the Angels. 
A devil army equivalent in strength to the demon army already there. 

Now, there are formians, demons, devils, Iuz and his humanoids, firelanders, Angels, and of course the Red Armada, all there at once, and the DM-knows-not-what-else, is also there ... and EVERY side is fighing against all the other sides. 

The devils, attack the demons. 
The demons, attack the Angels. 
The formians, attack the Red Armada. 
The Red Armada, attacks the formians. 
The Angels, attack the Red Armada. 
The Angels, attack the demons and devils. 
The formians, attack the devils. 
The devils, attack the formians. 
The firelanders, attack the devils. 
The humanoids, attack the devils. 
The formians, attack the humanoids. 
The formians, attack the firelanders. 
The firelanders, attack the formians. 
The ... (this list goes on for about 3 pages.) 
________

The God Emperor stares in disbelief on the battlefield from the ninth layer of Hell. Disbelief and growing hatred. He rises to his feet and turns once again to the Nine Lords of Baator and now his contempt is obvious:
 "Is this all that remains of the fabled Baathezu strategies of war? Rushing in like Tana'ri, attacking everything in sight, thinking only on the slaughter, spreading chaos and madness? What have you become?"

 He glances towards the battlefield again and exclaims, "Fvck! Melkor, what the hell are you doing?"

 He once again turns to the Dukes of Hell "Lord Melkor is summoning the Elder Ones, beings of pure chaos and madness! He must be stopped or the Multiverse is lost and chaos will devour all! Aid me!"

 The God Emperor teleport to the battlefield, ready for combat. Without a word he blasts Melkor with all the destructive energies he can channel, trying to disrupt the summoning or kill Melkor permanently.
 A telepthic order goes out to a significant part the rapid strike force of the Union of Oerth (150 Pls of high level characters, Gem Dragons and the elite of the Githyanki army) to immediately teleport to the battle and help the God Emperor after they prepare themselves with spells.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz ignites into his fireform... as he rushes forth in his war form... using the new techniques learned from his allies..._


----------



## Anabstercorian

*. o.o (IMPORTANT POST!!!)*

*Warning: Elder Ones released
Warning: Elder Ones released
Warning: Elder Ones released
Warning: Elder Ones released
Activating panic button*

Anabstercorian does something that no one has EVER seen him do when he sees Melkor start to implode, to warp, to dissolve in upon himself in to a gate of pure nothing.

He loses control of his bladder.  The dwarf looks at him with shock and almost giggles, before he realizes what this means.

Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, the Warrior King of the Illithid, has just peed his pants in absolute terror.

<< We LEAVE.  NOW.  Everyone, every rockjammer, get to the edges of the crystal sphere and prepare to fight for your very lives!  We'll have to collapse the crystal sphere if we want a universe left to save. >>

The others pull away, confused, and stare at the slowly expanding portal.  With a cry of anger Anabstercorian snuffs out the scrying pool before his lieutenants see something they shouldn't see.

<< We must be very swift if we are to salvage this situation! >>

He points to the Drow in charge of black operations.  << You!  Evacuate all of our soldiers from forty of our rockjammers and send them at the Blood Waste!  I want the very earth to boil where they hit.  We don't have nukes, but just hitting it should be enough. >>

*Zouron, this next bit is REALLY IMPORTANT to you!*

He cracks his knuckles.  << I am visiting the Eternal Empire base - They have nuclear weapons that we'll need to stop this.  Freadar! >> He whirls and faces an illithid who glows with psionic power. << Can our people create a whirlwind around the Blood Waste?  The nuclear fallout will be immense - If we can keep the it isolated in the Blood Waste we'll save countless millions of potential slaves. >>

Freadar nods.  << It will be difficult, but we can isolate that portion of the atmosphere to a limited extent, oh honored Chosen. >>

Anabstercorian nods.  << Good.  Everyone, get going *NOW*. >>

============================

OOC: Darn.  So much for summoning them on my own time.
Zouron, I am visiting your Eternal Empire base and demanding you give me access to your nuclear arsenal for an emergency strike against the Elder Ones.  If you refuse me, I will beat people up and take them.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Grrrr! Don't you hate it when idiots ruin a perfectly decent plan!"

"Well since our research is curtailed by our pointless nobility. We go to aid the angels. Charge!"

If Kalanyr is still alive he goes to kill Melkor. He may not be a god but he's rather mad at Melkor for demonstrating such supreme idiocy and killing a large part of his army.


Catastrophe: Upper Planes Energy at the Red Army and the Demons and the Devil.


----------



## zouron

Anab ooc:

sorry I am not giving you jack try kessler or soemthing or get something to give you the greenlight that I trust.

and if you think you can take me down by beating up folks you are in for a surprise I will rather blow everything to kingdom kong then allow someone to take what is mine by force... even if it means killing everything.

I specifically stated I would not take any action while I am sick go bother someone else, I mean the above , go bother someone else until I am back!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

_"Hello there miss Mina, Lord Serpenteye, and hello there Lord Melkor."  Hellmaster gives a grin, appearing outof thin air as he watches the concentrating avatar..."I guess this world is pretty dull so i'll help you Lord Melkor like I always have..."  Hellmaster brings up his blade and turns to the rest and smiles, "Then again...I can't let you do this."  Hellmaster as he reverses his enchanted blade, stabbing it into Melkor, not stopping there, continuing to do his best to rip Melkor into several hundred pieces with his claws-magically enhanced with a 9th level equivilant greater magic fang.  "I am Hellmaster Phibrizzo, I cast the spells and slash with my claws that make the people DIE!!!"_


(Sorry there Melkor, can't let the IR end, 1000+ hits a round should help Miss Mina and Serpenteye win, and I presume even Lord Melkor's speed is a bit off for a betrayal, Hellmaster will use one of the strongest swords in the arsenary of the League of Warlords and Delrunian Alliance to help him get past Melkor's damage reduction...Though, despite the outcome, Hellmaster will attempt to salvage any body parts or similar from Lord Melkor, looking for the Ring of the Master as well and bring them back to his hideout.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Darn it, Zouron!*

You're the only heavily nuke-capable active player!  We're going to have Elder One's up our asses in about three minutes unless you start throwing nuclear bombs all willy-nilly.

Edena, since Anabstercorian was repelled from their base, he's going to attempt to steal a nuclear warhead from GnomeWorks!  I know that GnomeWorks isn't present to engage in diplomacy, so I'm not going to bother with that.

That said, GnomeWorks, I'd love to have you back soon.  God knows Turn 7 is going to be friggin' amazing, thanks to Edena.

Edit: Edena, good luck DMing this enormous conflagration.  I'd like to try and steal a nuclear - Wait.  Gnomeworks is in his Secret Retreat, isn't he?  If he is...
I'm not sure what I'll do.  Without my DreamGuns I'm not half the threat on a battlefield I used to be.  Same with my Sunbusters and Dreamedge, not to mention all my other ph@t l3wt.  And I don't want to get anywhere NEAR the Red Army.
What the hell.  If I can't borrow that nuke, I'll start rampaging through any unprotected population centers I can, causing mass destruction but not actually killing any civilians.  I'm trying to build a fearsome reputation so I can manipulate the frightened populace at a later date.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas (with his sword of course) is going to go help slay Melkor's Avatar.  Nobody betrays the Union of Oerth like that and lives.

Also, the remainder of our quick-response force is going to go and assist the angels fighting at the blood wastes.  As soon as Melkor has been defeated, Kas (after quick healing) will go and assist the battle at the blood wastes.

Edena, the quick response force going to the blood waste is going to be using the Lightning grenades, bombs, and golems.   I figure that since the red-form army originally came from the red-goo, they must be still connected to it in some way, and that means, electrocute one of them, electrocute alot of them (like people standing in water, run electricity through the water, and electrocute them all).

Also, construction of the double statues will be hurried further (the two huge statues of the God-Emperor and Kas).


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks to the leader and then bellows out to the Red Army, "After I destroy your leader... and send his scattered remains to the four winds... recognize the true power here... if you wish to destroy then do so... but do not make the mistake your soon to be late masetr has made and turn against me... for the alternative I assure you will make the souls writhe in eternal pain for all time... festering in the pits of their own iniquity... whaling against the absolute horor that is Oblivion... when you stand on the precipice on godhood... total and ulitmate ascension... why settle for destroying one world... when I can lead you on a grand Crusade across the Multiverse... all shall know your passing... all shall bow... and all will know the power that we... the Crimson Order can wreak upon it... I offer you Godhood... along with Oblivion!!!!" Iuz then resumes kicking arse... with Malachai flanking all the way... along with his personal retinue..._

*OOC:* So did I ever travel by Goo to the Blood Wastes or am I still on the battlefield... by the way...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE COMING OF THE ELDER ONES*

(You may resume e-mailing me, everyone)

  Mina plunges her sword into Melkor's vanishing shape.
  The God Emperor plunges his sword into Melkor's vanishing shape.
  Phibrizzo plunges his sword into Melkor's vanishing shape.
  And others take their revenge on his shrinking and dissipating form.

  It is too late.
  Melkor destroyed himself to accomplish something.

  That something, is accomplished.

  A great explosion occurs from where Melkor was.
  This explosion is not in the Prime Material Plane, but rather in the Ethereal, yet it can be seen from the Prime Material, for it permanently shifts the light spectrum there into the purple.

  As the shock wave passes across Oerth at trans-light speed, and flashes past the two moons, everything turns purple, or grey, or black, or a dullish white.
  The sun glows a dim purple in the mauve sky, shedding heat but little light.
  Purplish leaves hang from greyish limbs.
  Purple light reflects from mauve waters, echoes off of towers and battlements, reflects off the darkened snows of the mountains.
  As the blast wave passes through Greyspace's sun, the spectrum changes forever.

  The drow will always be comfortable on the surface now.
  So will the illithid ... the weak, wan sunlight in it's purple and mauve colors bothers them not at all.
  Oerth and it's moons reflect the purple sunlight back in ghastly dim hues of lighter purple and deeper purple, black and grey, looking ghoulish and ghostly.

  Even the stars in the sky become faint, purple echoes of what they were.

  This is permanent.

  The shock reaches the Crystal Sphere, but the Phlogiston outside is not affected ... the blast wave was almost entirely in the Ethereal Plane, and for some reason it has no manifestation in the Prime Material outside of Greyspace (which may well be renamed.)

  The shock passes outward, through the Ethereal Plane, travelling faster and faster, exceeding lightspeed by thousands, then millions, of time, until it reaches places that few have ever heard of, and fewer have ever gone to.

  Finally, the shock reaches the very remote Ethereal, where nobody has been for millions of years.
  It passes into the Border Ethereal of that remote area, and at the edge of the Border Ethereal, just where it meets the Prime Material Plane, is a wall.

  This is a wall made of material similar to what Crystal Spheres themselves are made of.
  It is unbreakable;  it was made to be unbreakable, and for good reason.
  The Ancients who made this wall, made it to keep what was behind it well imprisoned.

  Up until now, for millions of years, that Wall has held, although What Lies Behind It has been using every effort to breach it, using means mundane and magical.

  The blast wave hits that Wall.
  The Wall, cracks.
  The crack, widens, and from behind the Wall comes a maddening roar of exultation.
  Then, the crack expands remorselessly, each new branching weakening the wall further and further, while What Lies Beyond smashes at it from the other side.
  With one titantic explosion, a large section of the Wall erupts outward into the Ethereal, shattered rock scattering back through the Ether towards Greyspace.
  And, somehow, creating a Bridge, through all the vastness of the Ethereal, directly to Greyspace.

  The Wall is magical, and has the power to repair itself.
  Indeed, it has had to do so before, and What Lies Behind It cannot stop it from repairing itself and sealing them back in.
  However, it takes the Wall several minutes to do that.
  Several minutes to reseal itself.
  During those several minutes, They come through the breach, and They cross the Bridge into Greyspace.

  They come.  Nobody knows how many there are, nobody will ever know.  It is best not to know.
  To even look upon Them means insanity.
  Only the greatest of mortals can hope to fight even one of Them, and win.

  They descend upon the world of Oerth from all directions, coming down towards every continent.
  The two moons, Luna, and Celene, each have their own invasion force.

  They realize the illithid are servitors of their own kind, and ignore them.

  Those that Came are the Elder Race, and the goal is to diffuse the very reality of Oerth itself, taking apart all substance atom by atom, and then taking apart the atoms themselves.

  The Lortmil Technomancy and the United Commonwealth of Toril both have Deep Space Radar, and both Radars detect the beings that are incoming.
  Then the radar systems overload, start to burn, then explode, shattering into burning fires and superheated scrap metal.

  The Angels, engaged in their life and death battle with the Red Army, see what is coming, and stop fighting.
  The Red Army, sees what is coming, and stops fighting.
  Mina's Dead, stop fighting.

  A look of awe spreads over the maddened faces of the Red Army;  awe and terror.
  The Dead, cringe in fear, slinking down as if they would hide in the imagined safety of the Oerth itself.
  The Angels look upward, where the stars are blotted out by the ranks of What Is Coming, and they openly weep, knowing It's strength and purpose.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I WOULD SERIOUSLY SUGGEST SEVERAL PEOPLE USE SOME WEAPONS THEY HAVE AT THEIR DISPOSAL, AND I WOULD SUGGEST EVERYONE DO EVERYTHING POSSIBLE TO THEM, NOW.

  (GnomeWorks and Forrester stated they were still in the IR.  You need to contact them, now.)


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz turns to the Red Army around him... "Now...! Now is the time to choose... do you fight here... or do you break... and lose it all... now is the Precipice of fate... fight with me... forgive our indescretions... and let us as a whole choose the fate of this world... and the next... the living will pity the dead... now rise with me and Fight...!!!!!!" with that Iuz and Malachai boosted by magic rise and move to face the oncoming menace... with their lives if need be.. if only to spur the rest on to action..._

*OOC:* Basically leading the charge on the Elder Gods... yeah I am poof... but oh well... someone needs to play the martyr... might as well be Iuz... I started this mess afterall... but just think... I got everyone together... I feel so warm and fuzzy on the inside....


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iuz and his Legions, Mina and her Army of the Dead, the Red Army, and the Angels, are not enough.

  You have the ability to survive.
  You can win.
  You can save yourselves.

  Will you do, what is required, to survive?

  I wait, to see what all of you do.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena: Gnomeworks is still in the game, but he's having internet problems. He's emailed several of us asking for a situation update because he can't get online to read the new threads. I have given him said update.

As for me, I'm going to do all I can to stop the Elder Ones. That isn't much, tho. The Groundpounders will all be brought to full power, all the way to the speed of light. Then, one ring gate will be put under each one to catch the ball, and another will be pointed in the general direction of the Elder Ones when they get close enough. Cthulhu gets shot first.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If you survive, your Seers would discover this anyways, so I am going to reveal Uvenelei's secret.

  After all, it is not every day that a player figures out how to use 9th level magic to destroy an entire Crystal Sphere.

  You are aware of the Gate spell, are you not?
  You are aware that Gate allows you to travel from Here to There, right?

  Uvenelei's mages created a reasonable (and apparently useless) variant of the Gate spell that causes you to go from Here to ... Here.

  A Gate can be made permanent 
  A large Gate that allows regular traffic requires 10th level magic to do this.
  However, a tiny Gate that could take only a small - say, one inch in diameter - ball of steel could be made permanent with the Permanency spell.

  Now, imagine throwing this Gate upon a flat disc of steel.
  Making the little Gate permanently.
  Since the flat disc of steel can be moved, so can the Gate.

  Now, imagine two such flat discs of steel, each with a Gate cast on them, and permanency.

  Take the two plates, and suspend them in midair.
  Make sure the Gates are facing each other.
  Create a glass jar around the whole thing, and thus you have created a magical item, and the jar - and the two plates inside - can be moved about at will.
  The plates will stay perfectly aligned, the two Gates facing each other.

  Now imagine you used technology or magic to suck all the air out of this glass jar, thus creating a vacuum.

  If you had thrown a steel ball into one of the Gates (in this case teleporting one into the jar, then moving it with telekinesis into one of the Gates), you would find that:

  The steel ball would enter the Gate, then exit the Gate.
  The steel ball would move across the vacuum to the other Gate, then exit the other Gate.
  The steel ball would move back to the first Gate, then exit the first Gate.
  The steel ball would move to the second Gate again, enter, and exit.

  Now, Gates do have height and width, so here's the real trick of it all.

  You cast Reverse Gravity on the glass, twice.
  You then cast Permanency on the glass, twice.

  You make it so that a perfect plane exists, bisecting the two Gates exactly in the middle, with gravity polarized on either side of this plane.

  Now see what happens.

  You teleport a one inch in diameter steel ball into the glass.
  It falls, at normal acceleration, into the first Gate.
  It exits that Gate on the OTHER side of the polarized gravity field, and falls upward, at 1x acceleration, into the other Gate.
  It exits that Gate back on the original side of the polarized gravity field, and falls downward, at 1x acceleration, into the original Gate.

  A nice trick.  The ball falls faster, faster, and faster.

  Now, Reverse Gravity is only a 7th level spell.
  If a 7th level spell can negate gravity, there is no question that 7th level magic could alter gravity over a specific area, to a specific extent.
  This effect, could be made permanent.

  8th level magic could alter gravity much more, over an even greater area.

  9th level magic could alter gravity much more yet, over an even greater area yet.
  Or, alter gravity very greatly, over a tiny area.
  And this, too, can be made permanent.

  In this case, 9th level magic can produce a gravity field 1000 times greater than normal.

  Now, you make both gravity fields in the glass jar 1000 times normal (obviously, the glass must be glassteeled to hope to survive the pressures on it.)

  Now, go back and see what happens.
  The little one inch steel ball, accelerates, not at one gravity, but at one thousand gravities.

  In a matter of only 3 days, it reaches the speed of light.
  Or, rather, it approaches the speed of light, for that speed cannot be attained by any object with mass.

  As the steel ball approaches the speed of light, it's mass grows greater.
  And greater.
  And greater.
  To the mass of a boulder.
  To the mass of a hill.
  To the mass of a mountain.
  To the mass of a world.
  To the mass, of a star.

  Then, carefully prepared Contingency spells go off, and one of the Gates is dispelled.
  The ball, no longer travels from Gate to Gate.
  The ball, travels through the glass.

  With whatever mass it has achieved, it slams into whatever is unfortunate enough, be it a person or a planet, to be in it's way.

  As fate would have it, Uvenelei has created several hundred of these Groundpounders, as he calls them.
  He intended to use them on several of you.
  His tactic, would have been most devastatingly effective, and unfortunately it would have destroyed much of the world of Oerth.

  Now, his invention, may be the world's salvation.

  - - -

  Before I go on, would all the Rules Lawyers out there care to argue about why Uvenelei could not do what I just described above?

  (The DM rests his head in his hands, amused.)

  People are always shooting down other player's inventions in D&D, always citing rules, always saying why it cannot be done.

  Someone out there, please convince me that Uvenelei cannot do this - Melkor, you have a vested interest in showing Uvenelei cannot do this, so speak up and get your friends to speak up too!.

  I am putting this up on RPG General. 
  I simply must hear all the arguments for why this would not work. 

  After all, I am the DM, and the DM must be evil and rotten and no good and nasty and vile and cruel and wrongful and dastardly and unreasonable and dark and ruinous and ...


----------



## Uvenelei

That's not how I designed the weapon to work, but if it works how you described it, then it's even better than the original!

The one I created was pretty much the way Edena described it. The gates he mentioned are really ring gates, as per the magic item found in the DMG. These are tweaked to allow more than 100 pounds of mass to be transported per day. The ring gates are set one above the other, so what ever falls into the bottom one comes out of the top one and falls back into the bottom one - falling forever, as it were. The gravity inside the cylinder is amplified simply to speed up the process, because I'm impatient.

However, my weapons only fire straight towards the well of gravity that's pulling the ball - ie, straight down. Edena's go both up and down, meaning I can shoot things out of the sky easier.

The first one I created was used by a villian to try and destroy a large part of the world - it was called a Worldbreaker then, for obvious reasons. These were only meant to destroy cities and standing armies, thus the name change.

Since Gnomeworks is having problems getting online to play, could you play him, Edena? I think he'd try to defend Oerth by nuking the Elder Ones if he were here.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Will do, Uvenelei.

  The Lortmil Technomancy intends to give the Elder Ones a most brilliant, bright, welcome to the world of Oerth.


----------



## Uvenelei

Good. I fire everything I have at the incoming Elder Ones, including my Kitchen Sink +5.


----------



## William Ronald

(OOC: Sorry for being away. I have been busy in real life.  I just e-mailed Gnomeworks and Forrester.  Time to fight.)

Hazen stands and yells.  "For Oerth, for Greyspace, and for life itself."


He appears by the unbelievably stunned Gwilym Raonul and Lord William Ronald.  Telepathically, he asks for the staff.

"Now we must fight for Oerth. For life itself.  May Rao aid us.  May the One aid us in this hour."

Hazen uses the Crook of Rao to blast the elder ones.  If the Red Army is attacking the Elder Ones, they are ignored.  If they are impeding efforts to fight the elder Ones, the Kevellond League will attack them.   The armies of the Kevellond League stand in support of the Angels.  Mortals are now helping the angels, calling on their gods for aid. Lest Greyspace become Darkspace.

A message is sent to Forrester by Hazen, showing him in his new angelic form:

"President Forrester, Oerth needs you.  It is I, Hazen.  The full might of Toril and its peoples are needed.  Your allies are at full alert.  Aid Oerth in our hour of need."


----------



## William Ronald

(OOC:  I am following a suggestion from Spoof.)

Gwilym Raonul runs behind Hazen, his face full of worry but hope.
He turns to Lord William Ronald of Keoland.  "This is perhaps the only good news on this dark day. Hazen is an Angel.  What are you reaching for.?"

"This," Lord Ronald says and Hazen halts.  "Several flasks from Samantha, with a label.  'Break in case of emergency.'  Well, if ever there was an emergency, this is it.  Shall, I Hazen?"

"YES!"  Hazen says, regarding his friends warmly.  "Throw them as far as you can. I will aid your efforts.  I pray this shall work."

Lord Ronald throws the vials with a great effort and they strike the ground far from his feet.  Farther than he can normally throw.

The vials clatter on the ground, and shatter.

Alright, Spoof,  Edena.  What happens?


----------



## William Ronald

*Call to all IR players*

Hello, all current and past IR players.

I urge all of you to post as soon as you can and help with the current problem.  Melkor released the Elder Ones.

I realize some of you may feel hurt, but apologies have been offered.  I would like you to come back.

The people who have played in this IR are among some of the most remarkable gamers I have meet.  I think we can all make a big difference in this IR.

Please come back if you have not done so.  I am sure that Edena is willing to talk to you privately. E-mail him if you have any concerns you wish to address with him.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Yeah i came back and look at the mess I made... do'oh... but hey it has been fun...


----------



## William Ronald

(OOC: Tokiwong, you still have a chance to fix this.)

Hazen calls out to the Empire of Aquaria.

"I have spoken with you before.  Can you lend your assistance to this battle, or are you beset yourselves.  Now is the time for all peoples of Oerth to fight for their beloved world."

Hazen sends a message to the World Congress of Toril, even as he is blasting at the Elder Ones.  Mortal clerics are healing angels and supporting them.  (OOC:  Yes, Edena, I see the irony.  Mortals aiding the Angels.)

"Leaders of Toril, your aid is needed.  If we do not end the threat of the Elder Ones here on Oerth, your world may be in peril.  In aiding us, you aid yourselves.  I ask that you commit yourselves to the battle."

"May Toril and its people be blessed."


(OOC: Edena, when Hazen referred to the One earlier ... it was to a much higher being than Mina's One God.  While divine intervention is unlikely, players can ask for blessings.)

Hazen contacts Kalanyr and Alzem:  "Try to use 10th level magic to direct ALL the energy of Kessel Gnomework's missles into the Elder Ones and any assisting them.  I think it is possible to focus this energy at them and not just the environment."

"Research what impact a massive release of energy from the Positive Material Plane would have on the Elder Ones.  Negative energy helped release them."

Edena:  If there are beings who are meant to guard against the coming of the Elder Ones or fight them,  Hazen will try to locate them.  Assuming they are willing to help and will not destroy Oerth or its peoples, he will invite them.  (To every great evil, there are opposite forces.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The brave men and women of the Alliance of the Crescent teleport up into near-space, where the Groundpounders can be safely broken.

  They cannot be broken in Oerth's atmosphere - the steel pellets flying at those speeds would ignite the atmosphere.

  They teleport the dangerous objects away from themselves, and with spells break them, sending the pellets flying ... towards each other.

  For the pellets, were they to hit a single Elder One, would simply obliterate that being and continue on, expending very little of the kinetic energy in them.

  It is necessary for the pellets to hit each other, for all the energy in them to be released.
  For that energy to act on the Elder Ones.

  - - -

  The pellets streak outward into the oncoming masses of the Elder Ones, in their countless quadrillions.
  The pellets strike each other.
  Several thousand pellets strike each other, in positions all around Oerth.

  Several thousand small Novas appear, the sky over Oerth becoming a hundred times brighter than the sun at high noon.

  In a single instant, about 500 quadrillion beings - beings from the depths of the deepest Lovecraftian nightmare - vanish, turned into subatomic particles, filling the skies of Oerth with molten glory.

  About two percent of the Elder Ones escape from the destruction visited upon their brethren.
  These ones were the ones in the lead, already descending towards the atmosphere of Oerth.
  They catch some of the mages and magistresses of the Alliance of the Crescent, but most of these have already teleported to safety.

  Then, the Elder Ones meet Welcoming Party Number 2, Oerth-style.

  6,000 thermonuclear warheads are Teleported Without Error right into the midst of the largest clumps of surviving Elder Ones.
  They may be tough monsters, but hydrogen bombs prove that being ugly and fearsome and strong doesn't mean much in the face of atomic fusion.

  Then (see the post below) many thousands more of high powered thermonuclear bombs detonate among them, courtesy of the United Commonwealth of Toril.

  Undeterred, the remaining Elder Ones scream for the planet of Oerth.
  Even with with under one tenth of one percent of them left, they still represent an awesome force.

  But then they meet Welcoming Party Number 3.

  The Red Army does not go insane at the sight of Elder Ones - they are already insane, and seeing the Elder Ones just makes them madder.
  The Dead that Mina summoned do not go insane at the sight of Elder Ones.  Being Dead changes one's mindset and outlook considerably, and the Dead do not fear the living (or semi-living), no matter how gruesome they look.
  And the Angels, do not fear the Elder Ones.

  The general attitude among all three groups is:  This is our war!  How dare you crash our party, and try to get involved in our fun?  (Well, the Angels don't have that attitude, but they might as well have.)

  All three vast armies descend on the hapless Elder Ones, wherever they are, worldwide.
  The Angels make sure not a single Elder One is overlooked, and not a single one escapes.

  The horror turns into humor, the end-of-the-world scenario ends in farce.

  The Elder Ones, expecting an easy victory over the puny, medieval humans, find themselves chopped apart by Angels, Red Gooed by the Red Army (which turns them into Red Goo Monsters, and forces the Elder Ones to serve humans!!!  That has got to be a first!), and as for the Dead ... they put their hands right THROUGH the flesh of the Elder Ones, and proceed to pull assorted internal organs right out of their bodies - internal organs even the Elder Ones require, such as their brains, hearts, and the like.

  Those Elder Ones that somehow manage to break through the Angels, the Dead, and the Red Army, meet the armies of Oerth, led by Hazen, Iuz, Bigby, the God Emperor, Kalanyr, Vaeregoth, Kas, Shyntara, and all the rest of Oerth's great heroes and villains.
  Complete with special magical protections against insanity.
  And with high powered, magical weapons ... you know, like magical rockets, magical machine guns, magical artillery and mortars, magical tanks, and when all else fails, some really nasty magical swords.

  The hapless Elder Ones are slaughtered.
  Those that try to run from one force, run right into another force.
  Those that try to run downward into the planet, run into the formians.
  Those that try to run back upward, run into the Angels.
  Those that try to go to other Planes, run into a very large, very angry githyanki army that was put there as Welcoming Party Number 4.

  In the end, not a single one escapes.
  The Elder Ones, are destroyed, down to the least, and down to the very last.

  - - -

  For Lord Melkor, it is back to the old drawing board.
  By the way, he is only dead for one day In Character.
  Suicide doesn't kill him for very long - to kill Lord Melkor for any important length of time is going to require that someone else kill him beside himself.


----------



## Forrester

Wow, you guys have been busy!

Okay, *fine*. I suppose a little nuke action is called for -- but only if I know that it's going to help. 

And given that the Angels have been my buds, they'll know. 

After confirming with them that sending a few thousand 500 megaton nukes at the Elder Ones will actually help (and they won't just bounce off), I'll do it. 

We have a more pressing issue. It's highly doubtful that we'll defeat them. We need to figure out how to get them behind the damn wall again. 

Edena, what to the Angels tell me about this? What kind of ritual would be necessary to trap the Elder Gods once again? 

Going to sleep now . . . be back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

Are there any weapons, artifacts, or relics that are known to be particularly effective against the Elder Ones.  Hazen will ask people to try to find them. 

Kalanyr and Spoof:  Another benefit of focusing the energy that Gnomeworks missiles will release onto the Elder Ones  (and if possible, the Red Army) is that it will spare Oerth environmental damage and possibly spare allied troops.

Hazen will continue fighting the Elder Ones.  Is the Red Army fighting the Elder Ones.

Also, if all of Melkor's worshippers on Toril committed suicide, that should reduce his PL greatly.  Or possibly, Melkor may have eliminated his faction.

(Hmm, Edena answered my questions.  I guess it is back to eliminating the Red Army.  Change target if the Red Army continues its attacks.  Try to protect Mina.  (That ought to shock her.) )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Welcome back, Forrester!  Cheers!  (and you came back in style too ... heh, Forrester-style!)

  The Wall resealed itself in minutes.  No more Elder Ones come through the breach.

  Now, of course, Lord Melkor can off himself tomorrow, after he returns, and we can go through this all over again ... (considering he will come back the day after that, and he could thus off himself once per day, this could be messy ...   )

  Of course, Oerth is out of Groundpounders ... but the United Commonwealth of Toril would have them by the millions.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Well since Melkor is dealt with and the Elder Ones, I suggest we take this opportunuty to deal with the Red Goo and the Devils. Charge!"

We attack the Red Armada and the Devils primarily, the demons get third priority.

"For Oerth, For Freedom, For Eillisteraee, For Kalanyr! Peace to the Tormented Souls and Death to the Devils! Charge!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Devils, 20,000 PL strong, return the favor, counterattacking Kalanyr's much smaller force.

  But the Angels and the demons, and the Army of Iuz, and the Formians, are also fighting the Devils.

  The Devils are outnumbered and outmatched.

  - - -

  The Red Army blasts it's way through all the Angelic defenses, and begins it's murderous march across the Flanaess.
  It is time, states the Red Army, to do some serious reconfiguring of the planet, and to seriously hurt some people.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, why you ignore appearance of my forces? Also note that I allowed Red Army to free their brethren imprisoned in my Red Goo Suplies, I assume another 10 000 pl for them?


----------



## Kalanyr

Just out of interest why can 20PL of sacrifice release 200000PL a day when 1200 PL can't even stop the Blood Waste?

Logically

Wall>Elder Ones>Red Armada>1200PL

So how does 20PL breach this wall?

Also out of interest and OOC does a bush somewhere on Oerth get divine ascension? just asking about a  theory of mine. I know it seems irrelevent I have my reasons thought.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Onslaught of the Red Army*

The calls for help, and battle reports stream in:

  This is the Duchy of Urnst.  We are under heavy attack by the Red Army.  We need help ...

  This is Ishtarland.  The Red Army is breaking through our defenses here.  Request reinforcements.

  This is commander Pelorin of the Adri.  The Red Army is here in force, and we are surrounded.

  This is Rauxes.  We need more troops.  They are breaking through the walls.

  This is Ket.  We are requesting more help from Iuz.  We can't hold them.

  This is Esmerin.  We cannot hold the mountain heights.  They are scaling the cliffs and melting them under us.

  This is Keoland.  We just lost Gradsul.  Our forces are pulling back in disarray.

  This is Chauntosbergen.  We just lost the front gates.  They are charging our defenses.

  This is the Devil Army.  What the (deleted) have we gotten ourselves into?

  This is Command Force Delta from the Sky-Sea League.  The Isle of the Phoenix is under attack, repeat, under attack.  Recall all Skyships and Flying Citadels.

  This is Garosh, Shaman of the Orcs of the Dreadwood.  We can't win against these things.  What Hades-spawned monsters are these?

  This is the Kevellond League.  All countries are under heavy attack.  Please commit forces to ...

  This is the Union of Oerth.  We have enemies in sectors Alpha, Beta, Epsilon, and ...

  This is a plea for help from the Frutzi.  We cannot fight these things.

  Help!  Help!  Our city is falling.  They are overrunning our positions.

  This is commander Ardont.  The enemy has taken the mountain positions, sir.  We are falling back into the Hellfurnaces ...

  The war rages.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Weren`t most of Kalanyr`s people destroyed in explosion I caused?


----------



## Kalanyr

Also Melkor is exactly the type of creature the creators of the wall would expect to try that, so why did they not have safeguards?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena, why you ignore appearance of my forces? Also note that I allowed Red Army to free their brethren imprisoned in my Red Goo Suplies, I assume another 10 000 pl for them?


  ANSWER:

  Melkor, I am assuming the Shade remain in their Secret Retreat. 
  They cannot come out, and hope to survive, right now.

  The Red Army has a PL of 100,000 (minus battle losses) already.  
  Thanks to you, they are now at 110,000.  

  They are beating the unholy crap out of Oerth, right now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Weren`t most of Kalanyr`s people destroyed in explosion I caused?

  ANSWER:  Nope.  Only 1/3rd of them.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Also Melkor is exactly the type of creature the creators of the wall would expect to try that, so why did they not have safeguards?

  ANSWER:  

  Good question.  But we'll answer that one tomorrow.  
  IF there IS a tomorrow.
  For right now, the Red Army is trying to ensure that nobody will have to worry about Melkor, today or tomorrow, any more ...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Red Army decides it's time to stop the Devils and Demons and Angels and Formians and Armies of Iuz from all that fun they are having fighting each  other.
  The Red Army, attacks.

  The Devils and Demons find themselves in a MOST unusual position - fighting side by side, as allies, with the Angels no less, against the massive onslaught of the Red Army.

  I assume the formians and everyone else joins with the Devils, Demons, and Angels.

  Except for Iuz and his Legions.  I leave it to Tokiwong to tell me what side Iuz takes.  
  After all, he started all this.

  As for Mina, she and her Army of the Dead, and her Knights of Neraka, are fighting a furious running battle with the Red Army in what used to be the Shieldlands.

  All the Powers in the IR are under heavy attack.
  Where the Powers have evacuated all their people into their Secret Retreats, they are untouched and are not attacked, but their lands outside are being devastated.
  Where the Powers are standing and fighting, they are taking a tremendous beating, as the Red Army pours it's colossal might against them.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Mental message to Kalanyr:

-Well, my actions may seem to be insane from your point of viev, and you may even be right.., Nevertheless I had great pleasure in blasting your people to oblivion, it was great, so many voices shouting in unison, and then silence...

-You see, causing oblivion and suffering of others brings me happiness, and thanks to Red Army there is now helluva lot of this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*QUESTION*

Which of you are standing and fighting against the onslaught of the Red Army, trying to save your countries and lands from destruction?

  And which of you are avoiding the fight, and staying in your Secret Retreats, where the Red Army cannot find you?

  Those of you who are fighting - tell me what you are doing, specifically.

  It seems like the enemy is everywhere, attacking everything.
  They are converting large areas into Red Goo, and using it as weapons against your defenders.
  They are killing your people, who then rise as Red Goo Monsters serving them.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I assume Red Army won`t accept my forces fighting on their side?

On a Side Note:

Concerning Forrester`s concubine, I want her to be MY concubine, MY slave. I accept resistance from her, but it is propably going to make things even more fun. Anyway I have been terribly torturing her, both phisically and mentally, until she understands that only way to escape suffering is by submitting to MY Will( Of course I make precautions that she cannot commit suicide). So Edena, I am able to break her?


----------



## Kalanyr

We use the Knowledge of the Elves to aid us, perhaps there wards against the elder ones will have some affect on the Red Goo. 

Since the devils and demons are here any chance I can take advantage of that rift to get Eladrin,Archons,Ghaele and Aasimon here? If so I do so.

We will fight to the last, to save Oerth.

About that bush, did it? (Previous Post holds details)  Its rather important to me.


----------



## Uvenelei

I'm the one who gets to say it this time:

"How much experience are Cthulhu _and_ friends worth?" 

All of my people are hiding in Zagyg's demiplanes. My countries are uninhabited, so the Red Army finds no one to conscript. As always, Aurican and his draconic posse will hurt the Red Army in any way they can, backing up  the Angels or any mortals fighting against the Army.

And, for any demons, devils, or mortals who don't have their acts together yet and who aren't fighting the Red Army yet, Aurican will appear before them. Bathed in the white hot flames of the Bright Lord Bahamut, his presence forces images on the minds of those he appears before; images of the assult of the Elder Ones, images of the deaths of those that would slay reality. He says but one thing:

"Fear me."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Sollir, I think that my actions resemble those of original Hellmaster Phibrizio from Slayers Anime more than yours


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Well Lord Melkor, you don't know to the extent what my actions could be...although if you remember, the monsters won't allow anyone except for themselves to destroy the world.


----------



## Kalanyr

You know considering we are all doomed:

Some of my people retreat from the fighting and try to create a Gold Goo form the exact opposite  of the Red Goo after merging with it we should understand its nature somewhat. And my people would happily give their lives to save this world. We have already demonstrated that.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, how did all the factions manage to evacuate all their population into Secret Retreats most while only minority has 10th level magic? Nevermind, I think that researching 11th level magic to locate Secret Retreats won` t too hard for Red Doom Army, and poor innocents will get their due to be slaughtered, sweet , cries and screams of pain, terror and suffering will reach The Heavens itself, more things for Angels to cry upon.


----------



## Uvenelei

They won't need to research; Secret Retreats are public IC knowledge for turn 7. And you better believe that you'll get an up close and personal encore of what happened to the Elder Ones when we find you, Melkor.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Well Sollir, Hellmaster`s plan was to bring oblivion through Lina`s Giga Slave, while I want to achieve this through Red Army and Elder Ones, not much diffrence.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen and the Kevellond League forces continue their fight.  Requests for help are sent to Toril.  

"President Forrester, help is still needed.  The Red Army is formidable."

Word is sent to the Eternal Union forces on the AnaKeri continent.  (Zouron, this means you.)

"Could you use some of your nuclear weapons against the Red Armada?  The army must be eliminated."

Alzem asked me to break vials with some Tears in it.  What effect does that have?

Hazen tries to summon celestials and good aligned planars to fight the Red Goo.  We are trying to help the Angels who are slowly being pushed back.  We are also trying to protect our borders from Iuz and his Red Army allies. 

Hazen will ask the forces lead by Kalanyr, Spoof, and the Angels to try to create a Positive Material Planar rift for a very SHORT duration on the Red Army.


If leaving the Kevellond League army to fight Iuz personally does not endanger the army, Hazen will leave.  Iuz has a LOT to answer for.

Kalanyr, can you try to create a few volcanic eruptions under the Red Army. These may prove to be effective.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to your questions, then it's Red War and Ruin!*

Melkor

I assume Red Army won`t accept my forces fighting on their side? 

  ANSWER:  Oh, they'll be happy to accept the help of the Shade.  They like the Shade.  They want the Shade as friends ... but if the Shade join them, and the Red Army is crushed, the Shade are crushed with them.  Your choice.

   On a Side Note: 

  Concerning Forrester`s concubine, I want her to be MY concubine, MY slave. I accept resistance from her, but it is propably going to make things even more fun. Anyway I have been terribly torturing her, both phisically and mentally, until she understands that only way to escape suffering is by submitting to MY Will( Of course I make precautions that she cannot commit suicide). So Edena, I am able to break her?

  FORRESTER, READ THIS PLEASE.

  ANSWER:

  You break her will, and she becomes your abject pleasure slave.
  You teach her to enjoy pain, until she becomes an extreme masochist. 
  You use magic on her, to make her last longer, in bed and in torment.

  She is the eldest daughter of Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet, so she is everything you could have hoped for.

  - - -                                    

   Kalanyr

  We use the Knowledge of the Elves to aid us, perhaps there wards against the elder ones will have some affect on the Red Goo. 
  Since the devils and demons are here any chance I can take advantage of that rift to get Eladrin,Archons,Ghaele and Aasimon here? If so I do so. 

  ANSWER:  Unfortunately, no.  It would appear all the Planar help that is going to come, is here.
  The original PL of the Angels was 90,000.  The demons, 20,000.  The devils, 20,000.
  Combined, they are a match even for the Red Army.
  And, of course, your forces and forces from every part of Oerth are fighting also (well, I think they are ... I must wait and see for sure if they are, based on player posts.)

  We will fight to the last, to save Oerth. 
  About that bush, did it? (Previous Post holds details) Its rather important to me.

  ANSWER:

  No bush (as in shrub, bush, little tree) gained Divine Ascension last Turn, or this Turn.
  I am curious as to why you asked the question.

  - - -

   Uvenelei


  I'm the one who gets to say it this time: 

  "How much experience are Cthulhu and friends worth?"  

  ANSWER:  Heh.  Not fair, not fair!  Your brave mages and magistresses get full credit, as do your designers and researchers!
  Put your character at 200th level.
  Up your NPCs to 100th level.
  Your PL will probably treble, because of the massive level gain across the Alliance of the Crescent (we are talking billions of levels here ...)

  All of my people are hiding in Zagyg's demiplanes. My countries are uninhabited, so the Red Army finds no one to conscript. As always, Aurican and his draconic posse will hurt the Red Army in any way they can, backing up the Angels or any mortals fighting against the Army. And, for any demons, devils, or mortals who don't have their acts together yet and who aren't fighting the Red Army yet, Aurican will appear before them. Bathed in the white hot flames of the Bright Lord Bahamut, his presence forces images on the minds of those he appears before; images of the assult of the Elder Ones, images of the deaths of those that would slay reality. He says but one thing:  "Fear me."

  ANSWER:  So, you aren't defending your countries, eh?  You are hiding, except for the occasional foray by Aurican.
  In glee, the Red Army starts the process of turning Ishtarland, Lyrn, and Aaqa into one gigantic version of the Blood Waste.
  And they fear nothing, for the power of a most hideous, delightful evil is driving them.

  In other words, better start fighting.  


  - - -

  Crunch Time       

  An ogre stomps up to a tank, evading it's turret, which is firing at a target some distance off.
  The red ogre roars:

  Me ogre!  Me strong!  Me squash you like bug!

  The ogre rams his big, wooden, red, club down onto the tank.

  The tank, isn't even scratched.

  But that one touch was enough - the tank slumps into Red Goo, and then it's occupants rise as new recruits of the Red Army.

  The ogre, not comprehending that it was magic that destroyed the tank, gleefully eyes his club, and roars:

  Me told you me strong!  Me squash you all like bugs!  Me squash all bright, metal things like bugs!

  The ogre stomps off towards the next target.

  - - -

  An elven archer, fighting for the Delrunian Alliance, has taken cover behind a tree.
  An elven girl, awash in red light and transparent, beautiful as elves are, calls out:

  There is no escape.  You shall join our ranks.

  The elven archer fires, his bow twanking, and two arrows sink into the red elven girl.
  But normal weapons won't hurt the Red Army.
  The red elven girl regards the two arrows sticking in her, then yanks them out, and casts them aside even as they slump into Red Goo.

  She then raises her bow, and fires.  Two arrows thud into the tree protecting the elven archer.
  The tree collapses as it's trunk turns into Red Goo, and a rain of branches falls on the elven archer, pinning him, trapping him.

  The elven girl walks up, her long sword drawn, and regards him:

  Foolish boy.  You know elves are the best of all archers, but what you probably do not know is that we are also the best swordspeople.
  But I will teach you personally how to truly fight.

  She runs the elf through with her blade.
  He slumps into Red Goo, becomes a Goo Monster, then reforms into a Red Elf.

  The elven girl smiles, and takes his hand:

  Follow me.

  - - -

  The red dwarves have their red catapults lined up before the city walls.

  The dwarven commander regards the defenses, looking through red fieldglasses.

  One of his men walks up, and speaks:

  Commander, why don't we just charge, and cut our way in by touch?  You know we can melt all of them with a touch.

  The dwarven commander turns, and slaps the man across the face, and stern speaks:

  We are DWARVES.  Be we alive or dead, we shall do this in the proper dwarven fashion!  By the book!

  He turns to the catapult commanders:

  FIRE!

  Dozens of catapults hurl Red Goo at the walls, which melt under the onslaught.

  The dwarven commander gestures, and a full batallion of dwarven battleragers - the only proper forces to storm a city, the commander would say with a snort - charge the defenders beyond the collapsing wall.

  The Commander glares at his man, who is still standing there:

  That's the way we do things in this army, boy.
  Now, back to the lines with you.

  - - -

  So, you think us orcs are inferiors, don't you?

  The red orc glares at his living counterpart.

  The living orc yells a cry to Grummsh, and blasts the red orc with a lightning bolt, killing him, freeing his soul in a white flash.

  But three more red orcs appear with bows.
  One of them snarls:

  You coward.  Can't fight orc to orc, but gotta use that elvish type magic.  Grummsh will spit on you, and crush you underfoot.

  And they shoot him down, and after he rises as a red orc, they beat him senseless - not enough to free his soul, but enough to leave him unconscious.

  - - -

  A red dragon screams through the air, firing it's breath weapon in grisly delight.
  Then it espies one of it's own kind, a silver dragon, flying at it.

  The red dragon (which was actually a gold dragon in life) laughs, and charges, straight at the enemy.
  The silver dragon, charges straight at the red dragon.
  It's a game of chicken, of who will swerve first.

  Except the red dragon doesn't swerve, and the silver dragon realizes too late what is happening, and can't pull up in time.

  The two dragons collide in mid-flight, in an explosion of dragon scales and red scales, and both dragons go tumbling to the earth in ruins.

  The red dragon was injured by the hit, but had braced itself with magic to protect itself from both hit and fall.
  The silver dragon was injured by the hit, and killed by the fall, only to rise as a red dragon, which uses it's healing magic to restore the red dragon.
  Two red dragons rise where only one was before.

  - - -

  Cmon, guys, cmon!

  The red kender shouts this out merrily to his companions.

  They rush up behind the line of defenders, having sneaked through the perimeter defenses.

  The horrified defenders turn to see a line of red kender facing them.

  Hi guys!  Really nice to meet you!  Hey, did you lose this?  You really lose things ... you are clumsy, for people supposed to be soldiers!  Hey, what are you doing ... hey, that's rude, slumping into Red Goo like that, when we were trying to talk to you ... hey, where are you running to ... hey, come back! ... oh nevermind, we can see you're going all gooey also.

  When the defenders rise as Red Warriors, the red kender regard them darkly:

  We want you to know that you were really lousy warriors, and very clumsy, and very rude, and we suppose that you will still be rude.
  But if you wish to be courteous, and talk to us, we have these stories we want you to hear.
  Care to hear one?  Good.  One day, in Kendermore ...

  - - -

  And so the war rages, the Red Army on the onslaught on every front.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*OFFLINE NOTICE*

To give you time to obtain Forrester's help, and Alzem's, and possibly Zouron's, I will not post action posts, and will go offline until tomorrow.

  After all ... the Red Army is making hay out of Oerth right now.  
  I mean, they are really making a mess.
  If the onslaught of the Red Army is not halted pretty soon, Oerth's surface is going to look like it got into mortal combat with a continental sized lawnmower, and lost.

  It goes without saying Maudlin's map is going to look rather different, come Turn 7 (if there is an Oerth to have a Turn 7 on.)


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz shakes his head... "Betrayal begats betrayal... but I have chosen my path..." Iuz joins the legions of the Red Armies... "You betrayed before... and yet I still fight... for in the end... there will; be nothing left..." Iuz leads his armies... along sides the Red Armies... "We will destroy all... from nothing there will be beauty... you embrace the void... then so be it... I tire of this... I tire of the sin... the rage... the pain... alll will die... and all will know that is it I that brings them low.... Melkor's sacrifice will not be in vain...!!!!  Kill or be killed... accept my final offer... Red gnome or I will kill you and seize your army by force.... respect is for the strong... not the weak... I challenged the Elder Gods... while you gaped in horror... you froze in your moment of triumph... I embraced it and charged headlong into the fray... you are weak and I am strong... follow me Red Armies... and together we shall bring about true Oblivion..." Iuz is then merging with the essence of Red Goo... whatever power they have tapped... he wants to become a part of.... whatever it takes..._


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Bush question because every PC seems to be gaining divine power at an amazing rate, I was wondering if a bush got the blessing too. 

(I I am also somewhat puzzled that a sacrifice you said would cleand the bloodwaste did not.

Which is not good since if I'd known how totally pointless the sacrifice of 400PL was I would have finished my research instead.

And got 11th level magic instead of -400PL for fun.


----------



## Uvenelei

All of my people are hiding because I had them all commited in research and development this turn. You said that forces that are commited in this way can't be called back into active, fighting duty until the end of the turn. That's what I understand, at least.

However, if I'm wrong and I can tell the people to abandon their work to defend their homes, then I do so, by all means. My research will be pretty worthless if there's no one but Red soldiers to appreciate it.

As for the experience, I know that the vast majority goes to the mages of the Crescent, but Aurican was up there firing the Groundbreakers off too, ya know. I wouldn't send anyone to do something dangerous that I wasn't capable of doing myself. As for designers and researchers, I started the ball rolling (pun intended).


----------



## Forrester

If nukes hurt the Red Army, and don't make them stronger or something else silly, then I will start throwing some 100 megaton babies at them. 

As far as the concubine is concerned -- yeah, that's pretty much what elves are good for . I've still got a sour taste in my mouth about that entire part of the IR (I predict someone will try to get the Staff and set a trap, it succeeds, and then there's a miraculous escape -- and I end up being the one taking a loss. Yeah, whatever), so do whatever you want, Melkor. Knock yourself out.


----------



## William Ronald

*Solutions wanted*

Alright, people.  You heard Edena.

We need ideas.  (I am tired, and going offline soon.  Let us say that some of the ideas are a little weird.)

Magical fire will hurt red goo and should hurt the Red Army.  Kalanyr, Forrester, and Alzem are our heaviest hitters in the magic department who will help with this.

I think magically enhanced volcanoes might work.  Just add a tiny bit of magic to the flame, and it might burn a lot of Red Army troops.

Zouron, your missiles are needed.

Hazen can continue to blast and fight.  He will try to cast a spell similar to flame arrow on the projectiles fired by his soldiers.  This makes the projectiles magical and capable of hitting the red army.

Please use this tactic.  It may work.

I am using mass scale walls of fire and prismatic walls to slow down and harm the Red Army. 

Can I attempt to harness the planet's electromagnetic field to produce a huge aurora borealis effect of electrically charged particles?  Essentially a HUGE chain lightning.  (Kalanyr or someone with 10th level magic might have to do this.  Possibly the Angels might be able to do this.)

Also, it might be possible to call the Oerthblood to work as a weapon against the Red Armada.  Possibly it can be summoned to the surface and used as a weapon against the Red Armada.

Magically powered flame throwers:  I will use multiple limited wishes to allow the flame throwers on my troops and tanks effect the Red Army.  Wishes can be used as well.

Will mass heal spells free the trapped souls?

Failing that, if Oerth is to fall,  I suggest a mass evacuation of civilians to Hope Island on Toril.

Anabstercorian: Mina is fighting the Red Army.  Helping her is in your interest.

The Forsaken One and o' Skoteinos: Both of you have a large quantity of Red Steel.  Use divination to see if you can make red steel bullets and projectiles which can KILL members of the Red Army.  Try versions of flame arrow on any projectiles you send in.  This spell is very good at making short lived magic weapons.

Asteroidal bombardment of the Red Army  (enchant the asteroids slightly) might be a good idea.  The effect should be similar to nuclear bombardment. New Dorakaa sounds like a good target.  (Sorry, Tokiwong.  )

Any more suggestions.


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester:

Nukes proved effective earlier.  Fortunately we have some people who can do some environmental clean up.  (It WILL be needed.)

Edena has ruled that the Chuch of Toril, the Scro Star League, the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur and other Torillian powers are ready, willing and able to help.  (At least they were with the Elder Ones.  They are probably ready to help with the Red Armada.)

The Red Armada creatures seem impervious to most physical weapons.  So, energy weapons (nukes, lasers, magic) seems the best way to deal with them.

Forrester, possibly your mages and Kalanyr's can figure a way to harness Oerth's magnetic field to do a giant chain lightning.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Do we still have nukes + 10/11th lvl magic somewhere? If so, make all nukes VERY positive energy loaded and blast them between the red army. That's bound to do some good 

Emerald Order army is still fighting the red army, Angelika leading them. "Even if we die here, we at least tried. Oerth is most important to us, more than our own lives. For Oerth!" as she leads her army once again into the frey.


----------



## William Ronald

*An idea*

As Hazen has personal access to 10th level magic, he will try to use a 10th level spell to free some of the trapped Red Army soldiers near him.  Does this work?  How many will it effect? Will the freed spirits fight against the Red Armada?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena I am not sure if Demons are eager to fight against Red Army alongside Angels and Devils, especially that Demon God Iuz and his forces just merged with Red Goo.

Almost all my spellcasters are trying to protect Red Armies from Positive Energy assaults with 10th level magic.

To Iuz: 

Yes! You have my eternal respect, Old One, you alone understand me, you and Red Army, you understand Power Of The Void, its beauty!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

My 10th level magic catastophe:

I blast Forsaken`s One forces with great Negative Energy Weave, I may even throw few nukes at them if I still have any! Ha, take this, overgrown ants! But what I want to do is awaken their Red Goo, which should provide Red Armies with another 10 000 power level bonus!


----------



## Kalanyr

I cancel the catastrophe of Melkors.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA*



> I blast Forsaken`s One forces with great Negative Energy Weave, I may even throw few nukes at them if I still have any! Ha, take this, overgrown ants! But what I want to do is awaken their Red Goo, which should provide Red Armies with another 10 000 power level bonus!




HAHAHAHHAHAHA MELKOR ROFLOL HAHA

CONGRATULATIONS! YOU JUST BLASTED THE INCREDCIBLE AMOUNT OF ==>9PL<==  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

I never had more then 9PL!!!!! In there to crack the ground and the soil and to cause the earthquakes. 

In short: YOU JUST THREW A CATASTROPHE AT 9PL.



(Maybe you hit some stuff around it since we aren't even concentrated with that 9 PL but spread out and causing as much havoc to our enemies as we can so maybe you actually hurt someone else but you certainly didn't hurt me there hihihihihi.)


----------



## Black Omega

Back again and sheesh, missed all the fun again.

Re:  The Red Army, The Coalition of Light and Shadow is not hiding.  This isn't a threat you can hide from, it's something you have to face.  So we'll be right in there with everything we have.  We don't have the nukes or the 10th level magic, but we can still  manage a little magical fire at least.


----------



## Kalanyr

Black Omega & Edena:
OOC- At least you weren't dumb enough to sacrifice 400PL for no effect. . Stopped me getting 11th level magic too. And Melkor can summon the elder ones everyday expending only the SAME 20PL. I am not happy about this. Its incredibly illogical and makes no sense at all. 

Are you just out for armegeddon Edena? If so can we know, so we can at least make the appropriate (offensive/research) decisions as oppossed to sacrifice ourselves for pointless if noble causes (as I just did)?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Kalanyr:

I cancel the catastrophe of Melkors.

You would have to know before I did it.


----------



## Kalanyr

You know cascades of negative energy on a battlefield are pretty obvious. I think I would notice.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Melkor.*

A catasptrohe is being casted and it takes a hell of a casting time and you can sense and see it building. You can attempt a counterspell at that time. Else you would never be able to cancel one because you would NEVER be able to see someone cast it since noone wuold be that stupid then... so please... don't say such things when you know they are stupid cause else cata's would be instoppable. But as PER THE RULES they are.


----------



## The Forsaken One

May I remind everyone of the fact that we are forgetting that there is a 3600 PL Dark Union out there and a certain someone named Acererak.

And they will most certainly be around next turn and way way more powerfull 400 PL + advance for Ace and god know what for the DU and ow yeah that they'll have 11th soon.


Tnx!


----------



## Kalanyr

Also how did Melkor nuke the Blood Waste, those nukes should have become Red Goo on contact with the Blood Waste.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-Bah Humbug who cares about the DU and Ace? They were destined to win from the start of Turn 5, let em I say. Not like fighting or sacrifices by my side does anything except make the Red Goo stronger and usually increase whoever we attack in strength too.


----------



## The Forsaken One

It might be me but isn't the blood waste bordering the DU lands on the east and there were only 1000 PL dead to defend there? And the DU lands were empty.. seems to me were gonna have a nice pool of red goo called the DU soon...... 

You can't tell me they can just stay out of the fray here.... such a massive war and 1/3rd of the map is purple.. so you bet that they get hi.. if they don't get some serious hurt here I don't know how anymore.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Originally posted by Kalanyr:

OOC-Bah Humbug who cares about the DU and Ace? They were destined to win from the start of Turn 5, let em I say. Not like fighting or sacrifices by my side does anything except make the Red Goo stronger and usually increase whoever we attack in strength too.

You still don`t understand that evil is stronger, do you? You made a wrong choice, and you must pay for it!


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Evil wasn't stronger, you were weaker and received protection and aid from mysterious sources (eg Aces 400 PL of undead a turn) until now , when you have the upper hand. Perhaps its our turn for mysterious aid?

And on top of that you can summon the Elder Ones everyday for 20PL that comes back and I can't even do jack to the blood waste when Edena specifically stated a large enough sacrifice could. I also gave up 11th level magic for that sacrifice.

So forgive my apathy and belief you are destined to win. Because it seems true. Eg:

You-20PL - No 11th level magic- Free the Elder Ones
Me-1280 PL - No 11th level magic - Can't even scratch the blood waste. 

I notice a disparity here.


----------



## Serpenteye

OOC:
Edena: How many Pls are the Red Goo armies that are attacking the Union of Oerth? They couldn't be very many, since Delrune shields us in the north and the battle is still raging in the blood waste.
We will withdraw our forces, including the God-Emperor and Kas (unless Draco vetoes it) from the battles to deal with this new threat. 300 pls (from the quick responce force and our secret place) are sent to purge our territories from the invaders. They are shielded from red goo attacks and conversion in every way possible. We will only attack with magic, magical weapons and explosives (and whatever other ways are effective against the reds), we will not use tactics and weapons that have proven to be ineffective against that kind of creatures. The enemy will be engaged in open formations and guerilla tactics. We will only attack were the odds are in our favor (so as not to give them fresh recruits). Our superdragons and supertrolls should be immune to the Red Goo, if they would be useful we send them against the emeny (if they would prove worse than useless they will be immediatley sent back to stasis in our hidden base.)
 Our electricity golems and grenades will continue their attemts to electrocute the Red Goo army in the Blood Waste.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-
Hey Serpenteye
                            Given my noble and pointless stupidity, and that of several other good powers who could get 11th level magic this turn, I guess we should give you the Winner certificate now. Congratulations. 

That is off course assuming we don't get a mysterious boost from nowhere, but I have the funny feeling that that only applied in earlier times (ie When EVIL needed it)

Just goes to show:
Evil will win because good .though unified, is hindered by morals and evil can do whatever they want.

(Maybe I should hit the Blood Waste with Negative Energy Waves like Melkor was doing and kill you all as an interesting exercise in "Why making evil win when you have a rather temperamental and depressed good guy around is a Bad Thing."   Nah, that would make me Evil. See there we have proof of my theory.  )


----------



## Creamsteak

> An elven archer, fighting for the Delrunian Alliance, has taken cover behind a tree.
> An elven girl, awash in red light and transparent, beautiful as elves are, calls out:
> 
> There is no escape. You shall join our ranks.
> 
> The elven archer fires, his bow twanking, and two arrows sink into the red elven girl.
> But normal weapons won't hurt the Red Army.
> The red elven girl regards the two arrows sticking in her, then yanks them out, and casts them aside even as they slump into Red Goo.
> 
> She then raises her bow, and fires. Two arrows thud into the tree protecting the elven archer.
> The tree collapses as it's trunk turns into Red Goo, and a rain of branches falls on the elven archer, pinning him, trapping him.
> 
> The elven girl walks up, her long sword drawn, and regards him:
> 
> Foolish boy. You know elves are the best of all archers, but what you probably do not know is that we are also the best swordspeople.
> But I will teach you personally how to truly fight.
> 
> She runs the elf through with her blade.
> He slumps into Red Goo, becomes a Goo Monster, then reforms into a Red Elf.
> 
> The elven girl smiles, and takes his hand:
> 
> Follow me.




For the sake of virtue, Sanctus will step up and free both of these individuals souls.



> Edena: How many Pls are the Red Goo armies that are attacking the Union of Oerth? They couldn't be very many, since Delrune shields us in the north and the battle is still raging in the blood waste.




Heh, If I can block the 10,000 PL of red goo from coming at you, fine. Don't forget the Blood Waste could still overun you in the next... 8 threads...


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *OOC-
> Hey Serpenteye
> Given my noble and pointless stupidity, and that of several other good powers who could get 11th level magic this turn, I guess we should give you the Winner certificate now. Congratulations.
> 
> *




Lol! Not bloody likely! My money's on Anabstercorian. Of course if Forrester really wants to he could easily conquer Oerth. And Alzem could easily summon 100 000 Pls of Angels whenever he's in danger of being defeated, William and the rest of the Oerth Alliance could easily do the same. Uvenelei could vaporize any army with his lightspeed cannons. Melkor can summon the elder ones every turn without penalty and all I can do is hide in a hole in the ground. Yeah, our victory is inevitable.


----------



## zouron

*I suggest everyone goes ahead and evacutes everything living.*

ooc: semi back.


IC:

**Fujishi Zuroji wakes up in the dark of night, sweat perls covering his body, slowly he stands and glances around the room, before going to the door glacing out at the sky, he turns and speaks to the guard by the door.**

_Go tell the military command we will be evacuating everything to safety. And tell the leaders of the nations of this world that they shall evacuate their people or die._

**************************************

Open  letter to the leaders of the world nations.

Since the war have turned so much in the disfavour of the people of Oerth, I have decided to make sure all fighting will stop immidiately, The sky shall be red and then the cold shall decend pray that we will archieve the highest level of magic to repair this damage.
Therefor I urge everyone to shield the civilian and other important members of society deep beneath the ground, you have 7 days.

-Fujishi Zuroji, Commander of the Eternal Union

**************************************

Since my help is so much desires here it is, and enjoy it.

I will in 7 in character days (you just let it happened edena when the time comes unless I say otherwise) teleport 1 000 nuclear bombs to atmospheric explosion over the main continent (whatever it is called) in a fair tight pattern, another 2000 will be fired in a spread pattern 4 wave (500 bombs each time) over the major fighting areas, using my nice surprise type I designed earlier for dealing with anabstercorian's army of darkness. (they should be more refined now I guess).


I should say that the atmospheric explosions are sure killers more or less, this is typically something you do not do with bombsbut heh PL 110 000 army is a really big thing I am sure they will take a serious hit from it, I guess we could say this is toril's ice age all over again. the four waves of bombs should also take their tool.

of course I will hold the attack back if I am strongly urged to do so.

Edena I will be using my force 1 to gather as much supplies and livestock as possible for a long long long time under ground hiding. And if I should be able to get so whatever is left of the elder ones for research do add that hehe, might be useful to study the biology of might.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Edena*, as soon as our diviners detect Zouron's intention to nuke the Red Army, our best mages and psychokinetics will prepare to use powerful magic and psionics to keep the radiation from spreading using Control Weather effects.
Additionally, those 40 Rockjammers should be hitting Oerth and the Red Army any minute now.  Did I have any luck stealing those nukes?
If those wouldn't do anything to the Red Army, I'll probably leave them alone and remain in hiding.  After seeing what happened to the Elder Ones, my army isn't going anywhere NEAR Oerth's orbital defenses.

OOC: Wow!  Nice job on those Elder Ones.  That was truly impressive - I just wish I had gotten some of that XP.
Also, I'm going to be gone for the rest of the day, most likely - I'm going to be playing DnD and going to ChimeraCon.  Edena, if you want, you can control Anabstercorian and the Army of Darkness in my abscence, but only if it would be fun for you.


----------



## William Ronald

*My sacrifice*

Hazen will try to summon more Angels if possible.  If all that can arrive are here, then Hazen has a question.

Earlier, the God Emperor of Aerdi tried to free the Red Army when it was much smaller.  Hazen has grown in power and compassion.

Edena:  I need to know if this would work.  Essentially Hazen will try to do what he did earlier to free them.  If it costs him his powers and his life and makes a big difference, he will do so.  The goal is to free the Red Army and save Oerth.  Hazen communicates his idea to the Angels and asks their opinion.   Will it work?  I am prepared to die for Oerth.

Kalanyr:  A lot of people can still win.  I think your sacrifice should be rewarded.  Hopefully, Edena will rule that you can still get 11th level magic.  Remember, the turn is a year and you only spent a brief time in the Red Goo.

Zouron:  Prepare to use the bombs if needed.  10th level magic can prevent a nuclear winter.  Alzem, Spoof and Forrester have 10th level magic.  My civilians are now on Hope Island on Toril.  I suggest people begin evacuating their civilian populations.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I'm going offline for 24 hours (lan party), so Serpenteye has complete control (i.e.- if anything needs my say specifically, he can give it).

Edena: Also, I'm still wondering if we're having any extra effect with the lightining grenades, bombs, and golems.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena, Forrester, Kalanyr, and Spoof:

Here is an idea.  Can a catastrophe be created to free the trapped souls of the Red Armada?  Possibly a Freedom catastrophe to release the trapped souls.  Failing that, maybe the parties with 10th level magic can do a catastrophe involving the planet's electromagnetic field.  Lightning directed at the Red Army.  (Holy Lightning?)

I am serious  about sacrificing Hazen if I have to stop this army.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ:  THE WAR AGAINST THE RED ARMY*

Tokiwong

Iuz shakes his head... "Betrayal begats betrayal... but I have chosen my path..." Iuz joins the legions of the Red Armies... "You betrayed before... and yet I still fight... for in the end... there will; be nothing left..." Iuz leads his armies... along sides the Red Armies... "We will destroy all... from nothing there will be beauty... you embrace the void... then so be it... I tire of this... I tire of the sin... the rage... the pain... alll will die... and all will know that is it I that brings them low.... Melkor's sacrifice will not be in vain...!!!! Kill or be killed... accept my final offer... Red gnome or I will kill you and seize your army by force.... respect is for the strong... not the weak... I challenged the Elder Gods... while you gaped in horror... you froze in your moment of triumph... I embraced it and charged headlong into the fray... you are weak and I am strong... follow me Red Armies... and together we shall bring about true Oblivion..." Iuz is then merging with the essence of Red Goo... whatever power they have tapped... he wants to become a part of.... whatever it takes...

  ANSWER:  

  And thus Iuz makes his choice.  He merges with the Red Goo, and becomes a member of the Red Army - albeit a volunteer that could choose to return to the Living.
  Iuz retains all of his powers, and he gains all of the killing power of Red Goo.

  Most of Iuz's army merges with him, forming a new, and even more ghastly, Red Army, for these are living beings who have chosen to embrace darkness whole-heartedly.

  The demons, turn away from fighting the Red Army, and start attacking it's enemies instead.

  The Red Army, stops fighting the demons.

  This frees up 20,000 PL of the force of the Red Army to concentrate on other operations.
  And it adds another 20,000 PL to their strength, in the form of the demons.
  In addition, it adds another 300 PL to their strength in the form of Iuz and his Red Army.

  - - -                      

   Kalanyr

  OOC- Bush question because every PC seems to be gaining divine power at an amazing rate, I was wondering if a bush got the blessing too. 

  ANSWER:  No comment, really.  All I can say now is - a lot of the people of Oerth are wishing there was more divine help right now.


  (I I am also somewhat puzzled that a sacrifice you said would cleanse the bloodwaste did not. 
  Which is not good since if I'd known how totally pointless the sacrifice of 400PL was I would have finished my research instead. 
  And got 11th level magic instead of -400PL for fun.

  ANSWER:  Your effort was more than half of what was needed.  The failure is not mine - Mina was going to immerse herself in the Blood Waste with you, to help.
  The failure is that of Mr. Draco and Serpenteye.  It was incumbent upon them to QUICKLY make a decision concerning whether Kas, the God Emperor, and their people would make the same sacrifice.
  Especially once the attack of Iuz started, speed was incumbent.
  They choose NOT to immerse themselves, and in this choice, they have brought the doom of the Red Army down on the world.
  Their failure to make sacrifices may cost everyone their lives.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  All of my people are hiding because I had them all commited in research and development this turn. You said that forces that are commited in this way can't be called back into active, fighting duty until the end of the turn. That's what I understand, at least. 
  However, if I'm wrong and I can tell the people to abandon their work to defend their homes, then I do so, by all means. My research will be pretty worthless if there's no one but Red soldiers to appreciate it. 

  ANSWER:  You were not wrong.  Those who are researching, cannot fight.  If your forces decide to fight, you lose the research - and this is what you have chosen.
  A wise choice.  Your people might actually have a Lyrn and Aaqa to go back to, and not a Blood Waste the size of a continent.

  As for the experience, I know that the vast majority goes to the mages of the Crescent,but Aurican was up there firing the Groundbreakers off too, ya know. I wouldn't send anyone to do something dangerous that I wasn't capable of doing myself. As for designers and researchers, I started the ball rolling (pun intended).

  ANSWER:  You did indeed.  And your PC rockets to 200th level, and your NPCs to 100th, and your PL will triple on Turn 7.  I already stated this before.

  - - -

   Forrester

  If nukes hurt the Red Army, and don't make them stronger or something else silly, then I will start throwing some 100 megaton babies at them. 

  ANSWER:  Not a good idea, Forrester.  Here is why:

  The Red Army are engaged in combat with their enemies.  Hitting them, will hit their enemies also - meaning the people of Oerth.
  Where the Red Army is in the open - there is no such place.  The Red Army is travelling through the underground latticework of Red Goo to make rapid movements and strike where they wish.

  Where the Red Army has been victorious - well, it is very difficult to find that out before they leave that area.  Quick military information is hard to obtain, and confusion is the rule.
  The satellites GnomeWorks put in orbit were knocked down by the blasts that killed the Elder Ones.
  Toril does not have ... for lack of better words ... a strategic military intelligence network set up on Oerth.
  Indeed, all they have are a few observers, and these are pinned down.
  Scrying with 10th level magic is helpful, but there are so many battles in progress, and the situation so confused, that timing a nuclear attack is difficult.
  If you wish to go ahead and indiscriminately bombard Oerth with nuclear weapons, you may do so ... they cannot stop you.
  This will kill a lot of the Red Army.
  It will also kill vast numbers of the people of Oerth, especially those of the Alliance of Oerth, who have been your friends.
  If you do not wish to do this, you can get in a nuclear shot here and there, when the timing is right, and the Red Army is caught off-guard.


  As far as the concubine is concerned -- yeah, that's pretty much what elves are good for. I've still got a sour taste in my mouth about that entire part of the IR (I predict someone will try to get the Staff and set a trap, it succeeds, and then there's a miraculous escape -- and I end up being the one taking a loss. Yeah, whatever), so do whatever you want, Melkor. Knock yourself out.

  ANSWER:  (look of surprise)  It is fortunate that this attitude is not known IC.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Solutions wanted 

  Alright, people. You heard Edena. 

  We need ideas. (I am tired, and going offline soon. Let us say that some of the ideas are a little weird.) 

  ANSWER:  When people are desperate, any solution that works is reasonable.  And this is a desperate situation.

  Magical fire will hurt red goo and should hurt the Red Army. Kalanyr, Forrester, and Alzem are our heaviest hitters in the magic department who will help with this. 
  I think magically enhanced volcanoes might work. Just add a tiny bit of magic to the flame, and it might burn a lot of Red Army troops. 
  Zouron, your missiles are needed. 
  Hazen can continue to blast and fight. He will try to cast a spell similar to flame arrow on the projectiles fired by his soldiers. This makes the projectiles magical and capable of hitting the red army. 
  Please use this tactic. It may work. 
  I am using mass scale walls of fire and prismatic walls to slow down and harm the Red Army. 
  Can I attempt to harness the planet's electromagnetic field to produce a huge aurora borealis effect of electrically charged particles? Essentially a HUGE chain lightning. (Kalanyr or someone with 10th level magic might have to do this. Possibly the Angels might be able to do this.) 
  Also, it might be possible to call the Oerthblood to work as a weapon against the Red Armada. Possibly it can be summoned to the surface and used as a weapon against the Red Armada. 
  Magically powered flame throwers: I will use multiple limited wishes to allow the flame throwers on my troops and tanks effect the Red Army. Wishes can be used as well. 
  Will mass heal spells free the trapped souls? 
  Failing that, if Oerth is to fall, I suggest a mass evacuation of civilians to Hope Island on Toril. 
  Anabstercorian: Mina is fighting the Red Army. Helping her is in your interest. 
  The Forsaken One and o' Skoteinos: Both of you have a large quantity of Red Steel. Use divination to see if you can make red steel bullets and projectiles which can KILL members of the Red Army. Try versions of flame arrow on any projectiles you send in. This spell is very good at making short lived magic weapons. 
  Asteroidal bombardment of the Red Army (enchant the asteroids slightly) might be a good idea. The effect should be similar to nuclear bombardment. New Dorakaa sounds like a good target. (Sorry, Tokiwong.  ) 
  Any more suggestions.

  ANSWER:  The result of this post is that the Kevellond League is fighting harder, more desperately, and more effectively than any other Power currently being attacked.
  So far, the Kevellond League is holding all it's territories, although all of them are under heavy attack.
  The Aurora Borealis tactic does not work.
  The Asteroid Tactic will work, although it WILL kill the defenders as well.
  The Oerth Blood tactic is another matter.

  The Oerthblood enables the men and women of the Kevellond League to create armor that will stop Red Goo - it will repulse the destructive effect of that substance, and it will not be affected by the touch of Red Goo.
  With Oerthblood, the men and women of the Kevellond League have finally found a defense that works against Red Goo.
  And they have finally found a true offensive weapon, too.
  Already able to fire spellbolts, they can combine the magic of Oerthblood with their spellbolt capacity to produce huge bolts that blow asunder large numbers of the enemy.

  For the first time in the whole war, the Red Army is forced to retreat on a battlefront, as the Oerthblood comes into play against them.                                                        

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Forrester: 

  Nukes proved effective earlier. Fortunately we have some people who can do some environmental clean up. (It WILL be needed.) 

  ANSWER:  I have already stated above that nuclear bombardment of Oerth is a bad idea, and why it is a bad idea.  But Forrester is free to do as he chooses.

  Edena has ruled that the Chuch of Toril, the Scro Star League, the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur and other Torillian powers are ready, willing and able to help. (At least they were with the Elder Ones. They are probably ready to help with the Red Armada.) 
  The Red Armada creatures seem impervious to most physical weapons. So, energy weapons (nukes, lasers, magic) seems the best way to deal with them. 
  Forrester, possibly your mages and Kalanyr's can figure a way to harness Oerth's magnetic field to do a giant chain lightning.

  ANSWER:  No, they cannot.  But, if Forrester were to deploy the army of the United Commonwealth on the ground, on the battlefields of Oerth, THAT would make a huge difference.
  But that's a big if.
  So far, I don't see that Toril has committed even 1 PL to a ground offensive against the Red Army.
  That's too bad ... because the Red Army is rampaging across Oerth, massacring, destroying whole lands, even blasting apart whole mountains.

  - - -

   Venus

  Do we still have nukes + 10/11th lvl magic somewhere? If so, make all nukes VERY positive energy loaded and blast them between the red army. That's bound to do some good  
  Emerald Order army is still fighting the red army, Angelika leading them. "Even if we die here, we at least tried. Oerth is most important to us, more than our own lives. For Oerth!"
  as she leads her army once again into the frey.

  ANSWER:  Excellent.  Very good rping, Venus.  And yes, the Emerald Order is at the forefront of the battle.  And, it is reasonable to assume that the Kevellond League is sharing all the secrets of Oerthblood that they know of with the Emerald Order, and the Emerald Order is summoning the Oerthblood for it's own use.
  The Emerald Order begins to win some of those bitter, terrible battles against the Red Army, although casualties are monumental.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  An idea 

  As Hazen has personal access to 10th level magic, he will try to use a 10th level spell to free some of the trapped Red Army soldiers near him. Does this work? How many will it effect? Will the freed spirits fight against the Red Armada?

  ANSWER:  It works quite well, freeing hundreds of them instantly.  But Hazen is only one man, and has a limit to the number of 10th level spells he can throw.  When he runs out of 10th level magic, the Red Army comes yelling to the onslaught.
  The Crook of Rao is needed again - and it's mighty blasts of positive energy light the sky as it blows regiment after regiment of the Red Army apart.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena I am not sure if Demons are eager to fight against Red Army alongside Angels and Devils, especially that Demon God Iuz and his forces just merged with Red Goo. 
  Almost all my spellcasters are trying to protect Red Armies from Positive Energy assaults with 10th level magic. 

  ANSWER:  This means the Shade are joining the war, and putting their 10th level magic into play.
  The result is disastrous.
  For Kalanyr and Alzem have 10th level magic also, and could use it to destroy and/or drive back the Red Army.
  But with the Shade wizards backing the regiments of the Red Army, this can no longer be done.
  Hazen's own efforts fail and fall silent, as he sees the Shade wizards reinforcing the enemy.

  Enheartened and emboldened by this sudden appearance and alliance of the Shade, the Red Army launches it's fiercest attack yet.

  The demons, emboldened, charge the devils in suicidal frenzy.

  To Iuz: 
  Yes! You have my eternal respect, Old One, you alone understand me, you and Red Army, you understand Power Of The Void, its beauty!

  ANSWER:  

  For the first time ever, in this IR, I the DM must state that the side of Evil is winning.
  Melkor's Shade, Iuz and his Legions, and the Red Army seem like an invincible juggernaut, rolling over whole countries, ravaging and destroying.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  My 10th level magic catastophe: 

  I blast Forsaken`s One forces with great Negative Energy Weave, I may even throw few nukes at them if I still have any! Ha, take this, overgrown ants! But what I want to do is awaken their Red Goo, which should provide Red Armies with another 10 000 power level bonus!

  ANSWER:  Kalanyr cancelled your Catastrophe, Lord Melkor.  And, you are out of nuclear weapons.

  - - -

  Kalanyr

  I cancel the catastrophe of Melkors.

  ANSWER:  Correct, you do.

  - - -                                                                                                               

   The Forsaken One

  HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA 
  HAHAHAHHAHAHA MELKOR ROFLOL HAHA 
  CONGRATULATIONS! YOU JUST BLASTED THE INCREDCIBLE AMOUNT OF ==>9PL<==
  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 
  I never had more then 9PL!!!!! In there to crack the ground and the soil and to cause the earthquakes. 
  In short: YOU JUST THREW A CATASTROPHE AT 9PL. 

  (Maybe you hit some stuff around it since we aren't even concentrated with that 9 PL but spread out and causing as much havoc to our enemies as we can so maybe you actually hurt someone else but you certainly didn't hurt me there hihihihihi.)

  ANSWER:  I wouldn't be laughing if I were you, Forsaken One.
  While you are hiding down Below, the surface world is being destroyed.
  Do you think they will be content to allow you to live, once they have killed everyone on the surface?
  They will be content with no such thing.
  And they WILL find your Secret Retreat, for they will search through every part of the Underdark until you are found.
  You have over 750 PL you could be donating to the battle Above.
  Yet you choose not to donate that 750 PL, and in so doing, you weaken Oerth, and greatly increase the likelihood that doom will take all of you.

  Your forces are armored in Red Steel that withstood the enemy's attack.
  That counts for something.
  Your forces could count for something.
  But, as of this moment, they have done nothing.

  I assure you that, if the Red Army wins the surface, they will come for you.  
  They will come, and they will find you, and I do not think your PL will be big enough at that point for you to survive.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Back again and sheesh, missed all the fun again. 
  Re: The Red Army, The Coalition of Light and Shadow is not hiding. This isn't a threat you can hide from, it's something you have to face. So we'll be right in there with everything we have. We don't have the nukes or the 10th level magic, but we can still manage a little magical fire at least.

  ANSWER:  Very well.  Vesve Forest still stands, as a result of this post.  And something more.
  When the few nuclear weapons do detonate (the normal ones) the energy from them does something rather ... different.

  The mushroom clouds rise as normal, but great streamers of light flow from them in all directions, filling the sky as if with jet contrails, but these contrails do not fade, but glow brilliantly.
  The energy floods down, into the Faerie, into the Unseelie.
  The amount of energy is staggering - all the Faerie stop what they are doing, becoming ecstatic with the energy.
  Nothing, not even the direct radiance of Titania herself, has ever been like this - this flooding of energy, this endless pouring in of might, building the Faerie and the Unseelie up, giving them incredible power.

  Black Omega and Valkys both gain 10th level magic immediately.
  They will both gain 11th level magic automatically on Turn 7 (if Oerth survives until then.)
  Vesve Forest wakes up, every single tree in it picking itself up out of the ground, it's branches rising as weapons.
  Oerthblood comes pouring out of the ground in colossal amounts, filling the Faerie, covering the trees, hanging like a mist in the air.  The whole sky over the Vesve turns a bright silver (the whole sky over the Adri Forest turns pitch black.)
  The Vesve Forest turns into the Death Forest, for it too came alive.  It is entirely under the control of the Unseelie and the Lost Elves their allies.
  Those Union soldiers inside are instantly killed.

  The Red Army in the Vesve Forest and Adri Forest finds itself suddenly surrounded by literally billions of opponents - the trees.
  They are gleaming bright silver, or deadly black.
  The Faerie and Unseelie, given stature and power beyond that of the Devas, lead these trees in an unprecedented counterattack against the Red Army.

  Black Omega's PL becomes 10 times what is was.
  So does Valkys.
  Forsaken One's increases by 3 fold.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Black Omega & Edena: 
  OOC- At least you weren't dumb enough to sacrifice 400PL for no effect. . Stopped me getting 11th level magic too. And Melkor can summon the elder ones everyday expending only the SAME 20PL. I am not happy about this. Its incredibly illogical and makes no sense at all. 
  Are you just out for armegeddon Edena? If so can we know, so we can at least make the appropriate (offensive/research) decisions as oppossed to sacrifice ourselves for pointless if noble causes (as I just did)?

  ANSWER:  Well now ... I'm always out for Armaggedon.  You should know me by now ... I'm the evil, nasty DM! (evil chuckle.)
  As for Melkor being able to once more summon the Elder Ones by suicide - he cannot do it.  I meant that as a joke.
  As for your own sacrifice, Kalanyr - know that it would have succeeded, if only Mr. Draco and Serpenteye had chosen to help you.
  This calamity is their fault as much as mine - people make choices, and they must live with the consequences!

  By the way, your elves from Dneiper have saved Ishtarland.
  These elves are able to protect themselves with magic strong enough to resist the Red Goo, and all of their weapons are enchanted.
  Your own forces have the might of 10th level magic, so the Red Army is no match for the drow.                                                                                       

  Even WITH the Shade and their 10th level magic backing them, the Red Army cannot withstand the might of the drow and the elves combined.

  The Red Army and their Shade allies are crushed in Ishtarland, the first great victory against the Red Army in the whole war.
  Ishtarland is freed of the Red Army.
  Now at last, Kalanyr's people and his elven allies can come to the aid of his besieged neighbors.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Posted by Kalanyr: 

  I cancel the catastrophe of Melkors. 
  You would have to know before I did it.

  ANSWER:  Forget it.  Kalanyr cancelled your Catastrophe.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  You know cascades of negative energy on a battlefield are pretty obvious. I think I would notice.

  ANSWER:  You did.  And the Catastrophe thrown by a Power with 10th level magic sends out magical disturbances about as subtle as a rampaging bull.
  Even a 1st level mage would instantly notice something was happening.
  A Power with 10th level magic would know instantly something was being summoned, and just as quickly what it was.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Melkor. 
  A catasptrohe is being casted and it takes a hell of a casting time and you can sense and see it building. You can attempt a counterspell at that time. Else you would never be able to cancel one because you would NEVER be able to see someone cast it since noone wuold be that stupid then... so please... don't say such things when you know they are stupid cause else cata's would be instoppable. But as PER THE RULES they are.

  ANSWER:  Oh come.  No need to be argumentative here.  The casting time is less than an hour, maybe only a few minutes.  But mages think in terms of seconds, not minutes or hours, as Kalanyr and Melkor's powerful mages would tell you.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  May I remind everyone of the fact that we are forgetting that there is a 3600 PL Dark Union out there and a certain someone named Acererak. 
  And they will most certainly be around next turn and way way more powerfull 400 PL + advance for Ace and god know what for the DU and ow yeah that they'll have 11th soon. 
  Tnx!

  ANSWER:

  Well, there is at that.  And they are not helping you.
  The fact they are not helping you is allowing the Red Army to stomp Sollir, Creamsteak, and Zelda's powers into the ground.

  Meanwhile, scouts of the Red Army are searching the eastern lands, and speaking out, as thus follows:

  Come out, come out, wherever you are!
  We know you're here somewhere, and we WILL find you!
  If you come out now, we will kill you mercifully, and you shall have a place in our army.
  But if you continue to hide, we will find you, and you will be slowly devoured by our power, kept alive until the last possible second.
  Afterwards, your Red Bodies will be Lifeproofed, so that you cannot be slain, and we will use you as Dummy targets for our arrows and spears, our swords and maces, and all of our spells.
  When we are not enjoying torturing you, slicing your flesh off piece by piece until the bone shows, that is.

  Little Union of Oerth, come out and fight.
  Little Union of Oerth, we will find you.

  Come out, come out, wherever you are!

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Also how did Melkor nuke the Blood Waste, those nukes should have become Red Goo on contact with the Blood Waste.

  ANSWER:  Ah, but they did not.  They worked properly, detonating before the Red Goo could change them.  (The Red Goo takes a few moments to work.  Nuclear weapons take a billionth of a second to work.)

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  OOC-Bah Humbug who cares about the DU and Ace? They were destined to win from the start of Turn 5, let em I say. Not like fighting or sacrifices by my side does anything except make the Red Goo stronger and usually increase whoever we attack in strength too.

  ANSWER:  

  If Forsaken One, Festy Dog, Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, and Sollir don't get their forces into the fight, the forces of evil WILL win the IR.

  Tokiwong and Melkor, who has 10th level magic, are firmly behind the Red Army.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  It might be me but isn't the blood waste bordering the DU lands on the east and there were only 1000 PL dead to defend there? And the DU lands were empty.. seems to me were gonna have a nice pool of red goo called the DU soon...... 

  ANSWER:  That is quite true, if the Union of Oerth doesn't do something real soon.

  You can't tell me they can just stay out of the fray here.... such a massive war and 1/3rd of the map is purple.. so you bet that they get hi.. if they don't get some serious hurt here I don't know how anymore.

   ANSWER:  They can't stay out of the fray.  Once the Red Army destroys the rest of you, it will find the Union's Secret Retreat.  And the fate the Red Army decreed for these cowards (see above) WILL be inflicted.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  You still don`t understand that evil is stronger, do you? You made a wrong choice, and you must pay for it!

  ANSWER:  Heh.  You tell em, Melkor!  Although my character Edena would beg to differ with you ...

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  OOC- Evil wasn't stronger, you were weaker and received protection and aid from mysterious sources (eg Aces 400 PL of undead a turn) until now , when you have the upper hand. Perhaps its our turn for mysterious aid? 
  And on top of that you can summon the Elder Ones everyday for 20PL that comes back and I can't even do jack to the blood waste when Edena specifically stated a large enough sacrifice could. I also gave up 11th level magic for that sacrifice. 
  So forgive my apathy and belief you are destined to win. Because it seems true. Eg: 
  You-20PL - No 11th level magic- Free the Elder Ones 
  Me-1280 PL - No 11th level magic - Can't even scratch the blood waste. 
  I notice a disparity here.

  ANSWER:  Heh, will clear up some misunderstandings here, even if I do have to say it again.  Kalanyr, your sacrifice failed because Mr. Draco and Serpenteye did not help you.
  If that had chosen to immerse the God Emperor and Kas, and their people, in the Blood Waste, the Blood Waste would have been dispelled.
  You were betrayed by them.
  And as I said before, Melkor CANNOT again summon the Elder Ones.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Edena: How many Pls are the Red Goo armies that are attacking the Union of Oerth? They couldn't be very many, since Delrune shields us in the north and the battle is still raging in the blood waste. 
  We will withdraw our forces, including the God-Emperor and Kas (unless Draco vetoes it) from the battles to deal with this new threat. 300 pls (from the quick responce force and our secret place) are sent to purge our territories from the invaders. They are shielded from red goo attacks and conversion in every way possible. We will only attack with magic, magical weapons and explosives (and whatever other ways are effective against the reds), we will not use tactics and weapons that have proven to be ineffective against that kind of creatures. The enemy will be engaged in open formations and guerilla tactics. We will only attack were the odds are in our favor (so as not to give them fresh recruits). Our superdragons and supertrolls should be immune to the Red Goo, if they would be useful we send them against the emeny (if they would prove worse than useless they will be immediatley sent back to stasis in our hidden base.) 
  Our electricity golems and grenades will continue their attemts to electrocute the Red Goo army in the Blood Waste.

  ANSWER:  Ah, so you are going to fight, eh?  Coming out to fight?  The Red Army is waiting for you.  
  And they have THIRTY THOUSAND PL ready for you.
  They descend on your forces with mad glee, knowing that 100 to 1 odds mean they're gonna make mincemeat out of you (you could reduce those odds to 15 to 1, if you threw everything at the enemy.)

  The Red Kender attack first, just to make things more infuriating for you.
  They descend in mad waves, endless hoards, crashing into your armies like a tidal wave roars over a coastline.
  Red dragons sweep down upon your Superdragons.
  Avalanches of Red Warriors start pulling down your supertrolls.
  Your electricity explosives prove highly effective, killing large numbers of their forces.
  Their endless barrage of Red Goo proves highly effective against your forces, even if you are using guerilla warfare - they just melt everything, be it tree, bush, rock, or the hills themselves, to get at you.

  The fact that the ENTIRE Adri Forest is coming to your aid (well, not to YOUR aid, but it might as well be the case) helps.
  Billions of angry trees, infused with powerful death magic, lead by Unseelie empowered by energy from the nuclear blasts, start tearing the Red Army apart.

  Your forces find out, quickly, that it is wise to avoid the wrath of Adri Forest - they are just as quick to kill your people as they are the Red Army.

  - - -                                       

   Kalanyr

  OOC- 
  Hey Serpenteye 
  Given my noble and pointless stupidity, and that of several other good powers who could get 11th level magic this turn, I guess we should give you the Winner certificate now.
  Congratulations. 
  That is off course assuming we don't get a mysterious boost from nowhere, but I have the funny feeling that that only applied in earlier times (ie When EVIL needed it) 
  Just goes to show: 
  Evil will win because good .though unified, is hindered by morals and evil can do whatever they want. 
  (Maybe I should hit the Blood Waste with Negative Energy Waves like Melkor was doing and kill you all as an interesting exercise in Why making evil win when you have a rather temperamental and depressed good guy around is a Bad Thing.  Nah, that would make me Evil. See there we have proof of my theory. )

  ANSWER:  Indeed.  You have a war to fight, Kalanyr.  I would suggest you fight it.  Iuz, Melkor, and the Red Army are rolling over and playing dead for nobody.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  For the sake of virtue, Sanctus will step up and free both of these individuals souls. 

  Heh, If I can block the 10,000 PL of red goo from coming at you, fine. Don't forget the Blood Waste could still overun you in the next... 8 threads...

  CREAMSTEAK, READ:

  Another red elven girl approaches the best elven swordsman of Delrune.
  Her mail glimmers silver red, her hair is long and lusciously red, her face is beautiful and lofty, her body lush beneath her cape.

  She smiles coyly at him, and speaks:

  Well met.  You are amongst the greatest of elven swordsmen.
  Then again, I am among the greatest of elven swordswomen.  
  Shall we dance?

  She draws twin swords, each glowing a brilliant purple, and before the elf can cast a spell, move, or do anything other than blink, she is on him.

  He is forced into a furious battle, his swords ringing, clashing with hers in a web of steel.

  Her swords are everywhere, she is everywhere, a blur of feminine hair and slender body.

  The elf is hit, and hit again, repeatedly, by her blades, but he does not slump into Red Goo - she has employed the dark magic to withhold it's killing power.
  The elf finds himself weakening, slowing, unable to get hits through against her.
  As she slashes her blades through his flesh again and again, he slows further and further.
  Finally, she disarms him, knocking his sword flying to the side.
  She places her sword to his throat, and he can feel it's point against him.
  She speaks:

  I have lusted to make you mine for a very long time, hero of Delrune.  And now, you shall be mine ... utterly mine.

  She pushes, and the elf finds himself bending backward, further and further, to avoid being run through by her sword, until he falls down on the ground, face up.
  All around him, the ground is turning to Red Goo, but the ground he is on, is still normal.

  The red elven girl smiles dazzlingly at him, and kneels down beside him, her sword pressed against his throat, and whispers:

  You desire me, don't you?  Even through all your pain and terror, I feel it ...

  She bends down, and kisses him, gently, on the lips.
  Then she kisses him long and ardently.
  He finds himself responding, the kiss delightful, even as he melts into Red Goo, reforms, and becomes one of them.

  Needless to say, the situation in Delrune and in the League of Warlords, is dire.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Lol! Not bloody likely! My money's on Anabstercorian. Of course if Forrester really wants to he could easily conquer Oerth. And Alzem could easily summon 100 000 Pls of Angels whenever he's in danger of being defeated, William and the rest of the Oerth Alliance could easily do the same. Uvenelei could vaporize any army with his lightspeed cannons. Melkor can summon the elder ones every turn without penalty and all I can do is hide in a hole in the ground. Yeah, our victory is inevitable. 

  ANSWER:  Well, you have a good point about Anabstercorian.  He has his Army of Darkness, 4000 PL strong, and he COULD have had them help you ... but he hasn't.
  What a pity ... while you are being slaughtered, he is sitting up there in space all nice and safe.

  As for the Angels, they only had 90,000 PL total, and of that, only 60,000 PL remains.
  A third of the Angels are dead, and more are falling fast.
  And no more are coming.  That's all you get, folks.

  As for Melkor, I will say this again - he cannot summon the Elder Ones again.

  As for Uvenelei, he is out of Groundpounders.  A pity, since the Alliance of the Crescent is on the verge of total destruction (except for Ishtarland, which is safe now.)
  Sorta pointless to have an ultimate weapon, if you are not alive to use it.  
  And the Red Army, does not intend to leave survivors.

  - - -                   

   zouron

  I suggest everyone goes ahead and evacutes everything living. 
  ooc: semi back. 
  IC: 
  *Fujishi Zuroji wakes up in the dark of night, sweat perls covering his body, slowly he stands and glances around the room, before going to the door glacing out at the sky, he turns and speaks to the guard by the door.* 
  Go tell the military command we will be evacuating everything to safety. And tell the leaders of the nations of this world that they shall evacuate their people or die. 
  ************************************** 
  Open letter to the leaders of the world nations. 

  Since the war have turned so much in the disfavour of the people of Oerth, I have decided to make sure all fighting will stop immidiately, The sky shall be red and then the cold shall decend pray that we will archieve the highest level of magic to repair this damage. 
  Therefor I urge everyone to shield the civilian and other important members of society deep beneath the ground, you have 7 days. 
  -Fujishi Zuroji, Commander of the Eternal Union 
  ************************************** 
  Since my help is so much desires here it is, and enjoy it. 
  I will in 7 in character days (you just let it happened edena when the time comes unless I say otherwise) teleport 1 000 nuclear bombs to atmospheric explosion over the main continent (whatever it is called) in a fair tight pattern, another 2000 will be fired in a spread pattern 4 wave (500 bombs each time) over the major fighting areas, using my nice surprise type I designed earlier for dealing with anabstercorian's army of darkness. (they should be more refined now I guess). 
  I should say that the atmospheric explosions are sure killers more or less, this is typically something you do not do with bombsbut heh PL 110 000 army is a really big thing I am sure they will take a serious hit from it, I guess we could say this is toril's ice age all over again. the four waves of bombs should also take their tool.  of course I will hold the attack back if I am strongly urged to do so. 
  Edena I will be using my force 1 to gather as much supplies and livestock as possible for a long long long time under ground hiding. And if I should be able to get so whatever is left of the elder ones for research do add that hehe, might be useful to study the biology of might.

  ANSWER:

  Now, that's quite naughty of you, Zouron, trying to blow up my Red Army.
  They might just take offense to that!
  After all, they have left AnaKeris and Aquaria alone - up until now, those continents have not been under attack.
  The Red Army wishes to completely destroy the great continent, Oerik, first, then deal with the rest of the world.

  Now, they don't know you're going to fire your nuclear weapons, but they know you have them.
  They are, as I stated way up at the top of this post, taking precautions against nuclear attack.

  They engage the enemy, so you must destroy your own allies as well as them, should you fire.
  They travel underground, through the Red Goo latticework everyone so nicely provided them (by experimenting with Red Goo) to travel quickly from place to place.
  I assure you that your thermonuclear weapons won't hurt them down THERE.  
  (wicked laugh, imitates the Emperor from Return of the Jedi.)
  I assure you, they are quite safe from your nukes there!

  Furthermore, Oerik is the size of Eurasia, and the Red Army is spread out all over it.  5,000 detonations will get some of them, but the majority will survive.
  And they will laugh at the radiation, which will not harm them, but which will harm you and your allies.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Edena, as soon as our diviners detect Zouron's intention to nuke the Red Army, our best mages and psychokinetics will prepare to use powerful magic and psionics to keep the radiation from spreading using Control Weather effects. 
  Additionally, those 40 Rockjammers should be hitting Oerth and the Red Army any minute now. Did I have any luck stealing those nukes? 
  If those wouldn't do anything to the Red Army, I'll probably leave them alone and remain in hiding. After seeing what happened to the Elder Ones, my army isn't going anywhere NEAR Oerth's orbital defenses. 
  OOC: Wow! Nice job on those Elder Ones. That was truly impressive - I just wish I had gotten some of that XP. 
  Also, I'm going to be gone for the rest of the day, most likely - I'm going to be playing DnD and going to ChimeraCon. Edena, if you want, you can control Anabstercorian and the Army of Darkness in my abscence, but only if it would be fun for you.

  ANSWER:  Those 40 rockjammers hit, producing 1,000 megaton explosions where they hit.
  A part of the Red Army disappears, along with a sizeable chunk of those fighting the Red Army.
  Earthquakes rumble across Oerth as the mighty explosions level cities, whole countrysides are blown flat, and the fireballs rise up into near space.
  By the way, that is the end of Veluna City, which was invested by the Red Army ... the Army of Darkness (bless their hearts) decided that it was in the best interest of the Kevellond League if the great Red Army division there was taken out ... they are quite sorry about the city, and are crying in their cups about it ...

  No, Anabstercorian, you do not succeed in stealing the nuclear arsenal of the Eternal Order (Zouron).  
  He has his mightiest protections possible up around them.

  RULING:  Since Anabstercorian never posted, up to this point, that he was helping any of you with his army, and ...
  Since Anabstercorian isn't posting now that his army is helping you, and ...
  Since Anabstercorian is Anabstercorian, and probably wouldn't have helped you anyways ...

  I am ruling that the Army of Darkness, 4,000 PL strong, is staying out of the fight.
  Very unfortunate indeed ... but you must blame Anabstercorian.
  He has had EVERY chance to post that his army was coming to fight, coming to help you, and I even had Mina demand he come and help - a demand he did not answer.

  If you survive, you can have a chat with Anabstercorian later about the fact he left you to d ... uh (clears throat) did not send his army to help you.

  Incidentally, Mina is fighting furiously, her purple sword glowing with the might of the One God, as she hacks down one foe after another.
  The Dead she leads are reaching into the chests of the foe, pulling their hearts out, immune to their killing touch, immune to most forms of attack for that matter.
  The Red Army is being beaten back, out of the Shieldlands, with great loss, by Mina and her forces.   

  - - -

   William Ronald

  My sacrifice 

  Hazen will try to summon more Angels if possible. If all that can arrive are here, then Hazen has a question. 

  Earlier, the God Emperor of Aerdi tried to free the Red Army when it was much smaller. Hazen has grown in power and compassion. 

  Edena: I need to know if this would work. Essentially Hazen will try to do what he did earlier to free them. If it costs him his powers and his life and makes a big difference, he will do so.  The goal is to free the Red Army and save Oerth. Hazen communicates his idea to the Angels and asks their opinion. Will it work? I am prepared to die for Oerth. 

  Kalanyr: A lot of people can still win. I think your sacrifice should be rewarded. Hopefully,
  Edena will rule that you can still get 11th level magic. Remember, the turn is a year and you only spent a brief time in the Red Goo. 

  Zouron: Prepare to use the bombs if needed. 10th level magic can prevent a nuclear winter.
  Alzem, Spoof and Forrester have 10th level magic. My civilians are now on Hope Island on
  Toril. I suggest people begin evacuating their civilian populations.

  ANSWER:  The Angels do not advise Hazen, one way or another, but they state emphatically that Hazen would be of great good and use to his people alive, and they need him now more than they have ever needed him.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  I'm going offline for 24 hours (lan party), so Serpenteye has complete control (i.e.- if anything needs my say specifically, he can give it). 

  Edena: Also, I'm still wondering if we're having any extra effect with the lightining grenades, bombs, and golems.

  ANSWER:  Read the entire post above.

  - - -                                                                                             

   William Ronald

  Edena, Forrester, Kalanyr, and Spoof: 

  Here is an idea. Can a catastrophe be created to free the trapped souls of the Red Armada?
  Possibly a Freedom catastrophe to release the trapped souls. Failing that, maybe the parties with 10th level magic can do a catastrophe involving the planet's electromagnetic field. Lightning directed at the Red Army. (Holy Lightning?) 
  I am serious about sacrificing Hazen if I have to stop this army.

  ANSWER:  No.  I am genuinely sorry.  What needed to be done to end the Blood Waste was:

  For Kalanyr's people to immerse themselves in it (they did.)
  For Mina and her people to immerse themselves in it (they were going to, although Mina demanded a terrible price for her cooperation)
  For the God Emperor and Kas and their people to immerse themselves in it (they never posted they did)
  For Sanctus and the Hellmaster to immerse themselves and their people in it (they never had a chance, for I was waiting for a response that never came from Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, and was waiting for them to act first.)
  For Hazen and Aurican and their people to immerse themselves and their people in it (you were never told, because I waited for a response that never came from Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, and was waiting for them to act first.)                      

  At this point, the Blood Waste is actually inert.
  There is no more Blood Goo in it.
  All of it's energy was released when the Red Army arose out of it, compliments of Melkor and Iuz (but especially Melkor.)

  Now, it's too late.  The Blood Waste is permanently quelled, but at a terrible price - all it's vitrolic power and menace has been released upon the world, to take a grim and terrible toll upon the people of Oerth.

  - - -

  NOTICE:  

  I am still waiting to see if Forsaken One is going to commit his forces to the war.
  I am still waiting to see if Forrester is going to commit his forces to the ground war.

  I am assuming Alyx's forces are fighting.
  I am assuming Zelda's forces are fighting.
  I have ruled that Valkys's forces are fighting.
  I am ruling that Darkness's forces are fighting.
  I am ruling that Kaboom's forces are fighting.

  I am ruling that Festy Dog's Underdark races are staying neutral (until you give me a good reason why they would help you.)

  I am waiting to see if the Union of Oerth is going to throw it's full might against the enemy (they have only thrown 300 PL against them so far.  )

  I am waiting to see if Zouron is going to aid you in the ground war (his forces have not helped, so far.)

  The following player's Powers are in a state of Total War:

  Alzem and the Army of Krynn
  Black Omega
  Creamsteak / Sollir
  Darkness                       
  Dagger
  Kalanyr                        
  Kaboom      
  Melkor (on the side of the Red Army)
  Mina and her Army
  Rhialto (on the side of the Red Army)
  Tokiwong (on the side of the Red Army)
  Uvenelei
  Venus
  William
  Zelda        

  EVERYONE, PLEASE READ THE ENTIRETY OF THE ABOVE POST.


----------



## Kalanyr

If Sacrifice is necessary or helpful I'm still up for it.

Wonder if I can make my track record 1 out of 2?

Oh and Serpenteye , those Angels are busy and probably dead soon. Oh well I guess we can always work our way through the other celestials since you brought the Devils to Oerth.

Oh and I trust your harmlessness as far as I can throw an elephant (that refers to me OOC not me IC who could throw an elephant a reasonable distance.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Festy Dog would aid us because:

He is my ally and has stated several times he would follow my PC to hell if necessary. That ought to do it, I think.

The reason he isn't responding is he's away for the week and the last he heard the IR was over.


----------



## Kalanyr

Since Ishtarland is free, we clear the Red Armada as we march towards Vesve, we will use 10th level magic to increase our marching speed.

Any magic those elves could teach my people that could be useful?

Edena- How goes the effort to create the Gold Goo?


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen bows his head politely to an Angel.

"I understand.  I am ready for life or death to serve my people.  I shall remain with them."

Hazen shares the secrets of the Oerthblood armor and weapons with the members of the Oerth Alliance.  He will share them even with those people who did not join Kalanyr in the Red Goo.  So, ALL forces opposed to the Red Army receive this knowledge.(Hazen may be an Angel, but he is a trifle annoyed Oerth, however, is a LOT more important than being annoyed with someone.) 

Forrester:  Anabstercorian is doing nothing.  We need the full might of Toril to save Oerth.  Otherwise, the Angels will have to evacuate our civilians and armies to Hope Island on Toril.

You can save Oerth, if you wish.  The fate of a world may depend on you.  If Oerth falls and the Angels with them, then Toril may be in peril.  In saving us, you may be saving yourselves.

Archcleric Hazen, President of the Oerth Alliance.

Edena:  Spoof wanted me to throw out some bottle of Tears.  I have no idea what they do, but I have thrown them out.

Where possible, the Kevellond League will try to open up short lived positive material rifts.  Essentially, burn the Red Army with positive energy.  Also, I had previously mentioned in the IR that I was building Positive Energy accumulators.  Are they ready, and will they prove effective?

Also, Kalanyr previously stated in the IR that he gave 10th level magic to the Good aligned dragons.  Assuming he has done so, this will give us an important edge.

Zouron: 
To Fujishi Zuroji, leader of the Eternal Union forces on the AnaKeri continent.

Sir,  the Kevellond League has found weapons and armor effective against the Red Army.  If you fully commit your forces to the battle, we will share this knowledge with you.

I urge you to join the battle.  You have joined in the Union of Worlds.  Your allies Mina, Kas, and the God Emperor are  heroically leading their forces to save Oerth.  I believe they would appreciate your assistance.  As would the Oerth Alliance.


----------



## zouron

OOC for edena:

well people have been busy trying to get me in this to use nukes to save them even though I tried to say I was not interested in getting involved while sick, but heh don't listen.

BTW the red army are fully aware of my intention I said all world leaders so those are included.

(so who is the strike really against?)

***********************************************

Letter for in response to William:

There seem to be a common missonception that we desire to enter this war on either side, this war might possibly be for the fate of your nation, and we will cry your loss however we do not side with you nor with anyone else in this war other then we are attempting to capture the villian Anabstercorian. The Red Army has not declared itself hostile against the Eternal Union nor the continent of Anakeris and thus is a potential ally or they want to be left in peace either way we have no trouble with them. All take their precautions against potential enemies and so do we, we have long stated that we have no wish to involve our nation in military fashion that does not concern the continent of Anakeris.
We will not involve ourself fully in the war of your army against the Red Army, we have declared willing to use extreme means to stop the fighting and have sent the leaders of all fractions on this world which are neutral or friendly towards us, our letter of warning, however this action we prefere cancelling if there is not seen a need for it. And we will do so since there appearently is not a wish to stop the fighting anymore.

- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

*******************************************

Letter to leaders of the factions on Oerth:

It has become clear to the Eternal Union that there is no wish to stop this war at all both rather a total elimination of either side, we wish to have no part in this and will withdraw our extreme measure offer. This offer will not be reopned, we the Eternal Union are sad that it seems we have been misslead to believe such methods was nessecary and apologize to you.

- Muji Eviri, Diplomatic Officer.

********************************************

OOC:
As said the nuke attack is called off.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hey~*

nice the three times PL (of my unseelie I guess not total  /me does some whishfull thinking).

But since I'm having more PL in unseelie than Black Omega or Valkys, why didn't I get the 10 times or did I get 10th? For "the sake of balance"? Or......?


(OOC: Since I really want 10th on turn 7 for some plans edena like the mass power point plan on which you still have to answer me  and some more stuff  I'm not going to interfere with my research..... so things wil just have to wait.... )

And before I get in... I'm waiting for a certain "toy" to get finished.. I might be able to do some very interesting and usefull things with that.... time will tell. 

I'm not committing myself to war while I got 3 things running which I need to know about. if they get finished and they succeed you'll be able to count me in.. but that just has to wait a while.. I'm not going to war unprepared and with my pants down.
Sorry guys but that's just the luxury I got at the moment  But I'll come screaming out of my secret spot the second I get my plans done.
But screaming down on who...


----------



## William Ronald

Zouron:

The Red Army only wants the death of all living things on Oerth.  Eventually, they will come for you.   I doubt negotiation with them is possible.  Still, I wish you well.  If there are places where you can hit the Red Army without harming troops opposing them, then I suggest you do so. If we fall, you are on their list. 

Also, you joined the Union of Worlds, accepting the leadership of Mina.  She is in need of your aid.

The Forsaken One:

Queen Vaeregoth of the Formians, greetings.  If you do not become involved soon in this war, I fear that you will have new neighbors.  Unreasonable neighbors.  The time for action is now.  I respect your right to your sovereignity and to determine the course of your nation.  I urge you to fight the Red Army.

Hazen asks the Angels if they wish for weapons made of Oerthblood.  He also asks if a mass evacuation of the civilian population of Oerth, especially the Oerth Alliance nations, is possible.

I also have two ideas which I will try:  massive weather summoning to call storms and have the lightning rain down on the Red Army.  (Add a little magic to it to make sure it works.)  Also, in an industrial process, there are always waste materials - such as small bits of Oerthblood metal.  I will determine if these scraps can be reduced to fine slivers.   The tactic I wish to try is to propel these Oerthblood slivers into the Red Army using hurrican force winds.  I have seen blades of grass go through steel beams as the result of a hurricane.  Oerthblood metal slivers should be even more effective.

Hazen sends a message to the World Congress of Toril, which is likely meeting in emergency session.

"Leaders of Toril,  I urge you to come to Oerth in our hour of need.  Already, the civilian population of the Kevellond League is on Hope Isle.  If we do not prevail against the Red Army, Oerth will fall.  Toril is their next likely target.  Aid us and aid yourselves.

For the love of all that is holy and in the name of the revered Ian Payne of the United Commonwealth of Toril, I urge you to come to Oerth."

"The Angels are fighting and DYING to save this world.  Honor their courage and fight for Oerth."

"May Toril and her peoples be forever blessed."


----------



## William Ronald

*For Oerth Alliance members and Edena only*

Do we wish to evacuate our civilians to Hope Island on Toril?  Also, at what point do we wish to move our military there as well?

Unless some inactive players become involved, I fear that the Red Army will triumph?  If we have to fight from elsewhere to save our world, I will do so.  

I ask this question in great reluctance.  A few people could make a difference.  However, I fear that their indifference may condemn Oerth to ruin.   I, for one, will not go down because of their inaction. 

We still have our civilians and our military.  I am sharing all my military tactics with you.  We must try our best to win here. But if the battle is hopeless, we can try to withdraw to Hope Island on Toril to one day save our world.

(Edena:  I am not considering this lightly.  It is just that with the inaction of several players I must consider all possibilities.  Also, with the death of the Elder Ones, is the sun back to normal?)

Is it possible to try to draw on the energy of Oerth itself - its gravitational and magnetic fields and other energy - to help fight the Red Army?  I am pulling out all the stops for this battle.


----------



## Kalanyr

Any chance we can get or gods avatars here since we already have 2 running around trying to destroy the world?


----------



## William Ronald

I think a prayer bed of Karma might work, but Edena must approve any divine intervention in the IR.  He has not allowed gods to appear previously, except for PC and NPC demigods under the control of player characters.

Kalanyr, try some of my tactics and add your 10th level magic to it.  We need to try everything we can.  If we have to leave Oerth, it won't be for lack of trying to save it.  

Also, Edena may rule that the remaining Shade may decide that they do not want the oblivion that Melkor is seeking for Oerth.

I urge all players who have yet to post to do so.  I urge all players who have left the IR to please return.  If you are a new person reading this thread and wish to join the IR, ask Edena.


----------



## Kalanyr

I am using William's tactics of course.And enhancing them as much as possible with 10th level magic. 

I also want to keep working on that Gold Goo and I unleash an Upper Planar Energy Catastrophe on the Red Armada, if someone would like to stop Lord Melkor countering it I would be very happy. Alzem? William? Black Omega?


----------



## Creamsteak

Another red elven girl approaches the best elven swordsman of Delrune. 
Her mail glimmers silver red, her hair is long and lusciously red, her face is beautiful and lofty, her body lush beneath her cape. 

She smiles coyly at him, and speaks: 

Well met. You are amongst the greatest of elven swordsmen. 
Then again, I am among the greatest of elven swordswomen. 
Shall we dance? 

She draws twin swords, each glowing a brilliant purple, and before the elf can cast a spell, move, or do anything other than blink, she is on him. 

He is forced into a furious battle, his swords ringing, clashing with hers in a web of steel. 

Her swords are everywhere, she is everywhere, a blur of feminine hair and slender body. 

The elf is hit, and hit again, repeatedly, by her blades, but he does not slump into Red Goo - she has employed the dark magic to withhold it's killing power. 
The elf finds himself weakening, slowing, unable to get hits through against her. 
As she slashes her blades through his flesh again and again, he slows further and further. 
Finally, she disarms him, knocking his sword flying to the side. 
She places her sword to his throat, and he can feel it's point against him. 
She speaks: 

I have lusted to make you mine for a very long time, hero of Delrune. And now, you shall be mine ... utterly mine. 

She pushes, and the elf finds himself bending backward, further and further, to avoid being run through by her sword, until he falls down on the ground, face up. 
All around him, the ground is turning to Red Goo, but the ground he is on, is still normal. 

The red elven girl smiles dazzlingly at him, and kneels down beside him, her sword pressed against his throat, and whispers: 

You desire me, don't you? Even through all your pain and terror, I feel it ... 

She bends down, and kisses him, gently, on the lips. 
Then she kisses him long and ardently. 
He finds himself responding, the kiss delightful, even as he melts into Red Goo, reforms, and becomes one of them. 

Needless to say, the situation in Delrune and in the League of Warlords, is dire. 



> *Primary Abilities*
> Detect evil at will
> Find traps at will
> Detect magic at will
> Wielder can see invisible at will
> Locate object in 120-ft. radius
> Wielder does not need to sleep
> Wielder does not need to breathe
> 
> *Extraordinary Abilities*
> True Seeing at will
> *Passwall at will*
> Haste at will
> *Improved invisibility at will*
> *Teleport, 600 lb. maximum [1/day]*
> 
> *Purpose*
> Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil
> *Defend the High Elves*
> *Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian*
> 
> *Special Purpose Powers*
> Disintegrate (DC 26)
> *True Resurrection on the wielder, one time only*
> *+2 luck bonus to all saving throws*
> *+2 deflection AC bonus*
> *Spell resistance 35*
> *Power resistance 35*




Edena,
It wasn't clear whether the Red Elf Girl has slain Sanctus Punitor, or another fencer. I suspect it was myself...

I assume that my sword, being relatively resistant against the Red Goo has done something with its powers above. I listed them all so that they could be considered. It would take a level 70 ECL to compete with me in fighting, I am afraid that means the red goo has some very potent female elven assassin.  

If I am indead a red goo soldier (being that I had the goodest heart and nature) I assume that my joining the Red Goo could possibly have a retroactive affect. I also believe that indeed the only PC that is near enough to circumvent the existence of a Red Goo Sanctus is Sollir, and I certainly hope he posts that he is going to kill me.

I also assume this means I am out of the IR with my PC defeated. I had a good fight, and at the least nobody is complaining that I (looking at Serpenteye and Draco) didn't do something I should have done (clue).

Hopefully, if my sword did nothing else, it either expends ALL it's energy in a catastrophy level holy explosion to make up for my elimination. Or, at the least, teleported without error to Archcleric Hazen's hand with some extra potent new powers gained from my sacrifice (making it possibly major artifact level?)



> For the sake of virtue, Sanctus will step up and free both of these individuals souls.
> 
> Heh, If I can block the 10,000 PL of red goo from coming at you, fine. Don't forget the Blood Waste could still overun you in the next... 8 threads...




If my sacrifice just killed 10,000 PL of red goo, so be it.


----------



## William Ronald

Kalanyr, as you previously gave the good aligned dragons 10th level magic, I will ask them to stop any attempts by Melkor to counter your efforts.  I ask Black Omega and Alzem to join me in this.

Forrester, you now have the forces of the Scro Star League, the Church of Toril, and the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur at your disposal.  You can send them to Oerth, and maybe send some of your own troops.

I am using every tactic I can think of to win this battle.  However, your allies in the Oerth Alliance still need some help.

Edena, I will use rail guns similar to what the Germans used in the Russian front during WWII.  They were able to hit targets as far as 200 miles away from their guns.  I will share the plans for such weapons with my allies.  If anyone else asks, they will be given the plans.  Assuming they are fighting the Red Army.

Zouron, the Forsaken One:  I will share with you the knowledge of making Oerthblood weapons and armors (these protect people from the Red Army and allow effective attacks) and the plans for the rail guns.  However, this knowledge has a price.  Nothing will be given until you FIGHT the Red Army.  This does not mean nuking them and the Oerth Alliance forces fighting the Red Army.  This means actually going into the battle.  As both of you have declared yourselves neutral, I thought you might need an incentive.  Nothing will be given out until  you actually start fighting.  Showing up, firing a pistol, then running into your secret places does not count as fighting.  You have something to gain from helping us and something to lose from not helping us.  Also, Forsaken One, if my forces fall, then I cannot share tech with you.  If I leave Oerth, I cannot share tech with you.

Alzem:  Will you post what the *HECK* throwing the bottle with the Tears in them did.


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak,

Use the tactics I have described in my posts.  I have given you military the knowledge of how to make Oerthblood weapons and armor.

Here is what Edena said earlier:


The Oerthblood enables the men and women of the Kevellond League to create armor that will stop Red Goo - it will repulse the destructive effect of that substance, and it will not be affected by the touch of Red Goo. 
With Oerthblood, the men and women of the Kevellond League have finally found a defense that works against Red Goo. 
And they have finally found a true offensive weapon, too. 
Already able to fire spellbolts, they can combine the magic of Oerthblood with their spellbolt capacity to produce huge bolts that blow asunder large numbers of the enemy. 

For the first time in the whole war, the Red Army is forced to retreat on a battlefront, as the Oerthblood comes into play against them. 



Edena:  Can my spellcasters draw on the heat of Oerth's mantle and core to create magical fire?  I am trying to use everything I can think of to win.   I am even using Oerthblood metal dust as a weapon.  (Essentially moving the dust like the slivers.   I will try to accelerate the dust particles to INSANE speeds so that a mote of dust will be as deadly to a Red Army soldier as a bullet.)  Every thing that I can think of is being used.

What if we spray weakly enchanted gasoline at the Red Army and light it?  Or put some Oerthblood metal dust in it?  Trying a version of the Holy Rain tactic from Turn 3.


----------



## Creamsteak

I declare that I am using Oerthblood weapons in mass. Everyone in the Delrunian Alliance will produce and use them, and supply made weapons to the League of Warlords. I am assuming that Edena will let me take this action even though my Player Character is dead.


----------



## Kalanyr

"My people and my allies, it is time to fight. Before my people would have fought only for ourselves and amongst ourselves, now we fight for this planet. My allies, I thank you for your aid. But even what we have done is not enough. We mut fight harder, we must throw everything we have at this Red Armada, remeber we fight to free them, not to slay them. May Freedom and Our Lady give us strength it is time to fight!"

I want to look into what Magic they Yuan-ti know, since they ruled an Empire during the Arcane Age by the sounds of it they should have some interesting battle magic.  I wonder if they have any spells that could increase the heat and humidity in a given area to jungle level. If they do, I think it would be fun to increase that heat as much as possible by focusing it on small areas of the Red Goo army. 

My mages cover my army in Whitelight, Brilliant blinding Upper Planar energy that does not harm my people but blinds our foes.

Also where we fight for a long time we set up Gates in pairs:
1 Leads to the suns orbit, the second is located on the back of the first but its other end faces the Red Armade, we throw large sharp pieces of holy-fire resistand Oerthblood metal in, hopefully it goes around the sun once gathering speed and then comes out the Gate facing the Red Armada (at a rather impressive speed and temperature).
(Thanks for the Inspiration Uve. I owe you for this) 



William-I really doubt I could convince my civillians to evacuate, since they were willing to walk into the Blood Waste for Oerth and I, I have a  feeling that running away from this is not on their to do lists.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm, I wonder if I can awaken the Earth Spirits in the Mountains of Ishtarland. Worth a shot I guess. They really can't be happy with the taint the Red Army is delivering to Oerth.

I also want to check if Tenser and the Blue Mage are amonst the PL the Dark Union sent out. If they are I want to break his enslavement of them and give them back to Creamsteak. He needs the help after his PC dropped.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

If Sanctus is truely a Red Goo monster, Hellmaster himself will attempt to put his soul at rest, but even if Sanctus' PC is dead, I believe that Creamsteak should still play while his ally lives, furthermore, if your PC is dead you don't lose, you just have a replacement PC...


----------



## William Ronald

creamsteak,

If you have lost your PC, and your power is intact, you can ask Edena if you can promote an NPC or create a new PC.  The Ir is getting deadly each turn, and I already asked about this possibility earlier.

Kalanyr,

Retreat is one of the last options.  (I only hesitantly suggest it as an option.)  We need people to start doing more to save Oerth. 

You could also try throwing in ground up Oerthblood metal and have it expelled from gates at high speeds.  Even the dust at superspeeds and tremendous heat can be a deadly weapon.  (One of the concerns of interstellar travel is the danger that a pebble sized meteor can do a lot of damage to a large ship.)

As I was working on duplicating Gnomeworks nanotech golems, I build some out of Oerthblood metal and equip a few with magical fire spells.  They are fired at commanders of the Red Armada.

Production of Oerthblood metal is increased. Non stop activity. I equip tanks and golems with overlapping plates of the metal.  (Just rivet it on and begin pounding.)

Festy Dog is given the secret of the Oerthblood metal.  He is out for a week, and I do not want him to find he has been overrun.

I make overtures to the Empire of Aquaria asking for their aid.  If they can help, I will share the Oerthblood metal knowledge with them.  (Okay, they are only 40 PL, but we need everything we can get.)

If they need it, the Angels will be given Oerthblood metal arms and armor.  We also try to heal any wounded Angels.  (Edena, I actually heard once a story about how long angels live.  I believe it may have been in the Kabbalah.  According to the tale, angels live 5,000 years and die.  They fall into a lake of fire and are reborn anew.   I am trying to think of a way to bring back Angels, so this is the best my research can do off the top of my head.)


----------



## William Ronald

*To Beory the Oerth mother, and all spirits of the elements and of nature.*

Hazen touches a rock and bends his mind and voice to Beory the Oerth Mother, the spirits of the elements, and the spirits of nature.

'In this hour, Oerth and all her children are in peril.  Beory, I ask you to fight for Oerth if divine law allows you to do so.  If not, I implore you to ask that the spirits of the elements and of nature join in this fight for the future of Oerth.  Spirits of nature and of the elements,  I swear that the Oerth Alliance will do all it can to heal the wounds of this world.  Technology is not the enemy, but hatred and wanton destruction. We will heal the wounds of Oerth, and make this world a place of even greater wonder and beauty than before."

"I ask you to join the battle against the Red Armada.  We know how to fight them, we just need more aid.   They have vowed to alter Oerth to fit their whims.  I stand with my allies, including the Emerald Order, who will defend Oerth."

"If there is power in Oerth itself to fight this battle, I pray that it shall be so.  For all of Oerth and its children are in peril."

(Edena:  I presume you read the Chronicles of Thomas Covenant.  I am doing my version of the Berek Halfhand speech which caused the Earthpower to reveal itself.   If there is any chance of any further aid, I am seeking it.  I will only leave Oerth if all hope is lost.)


----------



## Kalanyr

William- Oerth Metal dust will be used too, I'm just about to encapsulate my PC in Oerthblood metal and shoot him at the Red Armada (if all else fails). Make for a good display. Not doing this yet though.


----------



## William Ronald

Kalanyr, use everything you got.

The Oerth Alliance is fighting HARD for its homeworld.  

The Angels, of course, are given the knowledge of everything we have. Angelic Oerthblood spellbolts must be pretty powerful.

Edena, I know the Crook of Rao was used during the Greyhawk Wars to cause the Flight of Fiends.  Can I do this and what would the effect be? Can I just chose the demons working with the Red Armada?  Also, if the devils go, how would it effect  the battle.  More importantly, can the Crook be used to effect the Red Armada similar to how fiends are effected by the flight of fiends.  

Although Darkness is not here, I think it would be reasonable to ask that the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar are put to use.  I think they would be VERY effective against the Red Armada.


----------



## Uvenelei

Oerthsblood arms are developed, produced, and deployed en masse. Once Ishtarland is secure, my forces will join with Kalanyr's and aid them in their push across Lyrn towards the Flanaess.

Did the good dragons learn 10th level magic from Kalanyr or not? When the topic was brought up, I said that all of my dragons were going to attend that lecture.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok, just remember if this works and blows up a significant portion of Oerth too, you asked for it.

Edena
Can we collect the fallen Angels weapons and armour? If so we make lots of dust out of them as well as a rather large lump of rock through it through the Gate and see what it will do to the Red Armada. (Hopefully it won't do too much damage to Oerth itself).


----------



## Kalanyr

"Hail Aurican, great Dragonix. To battle we go! Freedom to the Red Armada! Freedom to Oerth! Got anything you feel like having accellerated to an impressive speed, while being heated to an impressive temperature and then shot at the Red Armada? Hmm I wonder is shooting pieces of the Elder Ones would work, I hope you have a few left. I'm going to try the Kitchen Sink if the Pomarj lets me borrow it."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Blow you all to hell*

Anabstercorian stares in to the sun.  Illithid near him, powerful mages with immense arcane skill, tremble in fear, looking directly at that which they have long loathed.

They are standing on its surface.  The air around them is a plasma, the electrons blasted from their nuclei.  Only 9th level spells of Protection From Elements (Fire) and Protection From Radiation save them from instantaneous vaporization.  But the magic is great - The power is not blocked, but simply redirected in to the Positive Energy Plane where it has no noticable effect.

<< That is power, my friends, >> speaks Anabstercorian. << The power to give life, and the power to take it away.  This is where power comes from.  Follow me. >>

And he teleports them all to the Core.

You cannot see anything but White in the Core of a sun.  Deeper Darkness spells wink out like flimsy gauze thrown over a bonfire.  Prismatic Spheres collapse in to their component phlogiston instantaneously.  But certain combinations of spells can allow an entity to exist here, if only for an hour or so.

Anabstercorian and the other Illithid are instantly struck blind.  They clutch their eyes, their hands swimming through the super-heated plasma like smoke.  They wince and bear up, preparing.

<< Begin. >>

They cannot create a Gate to Oerth from here, for simple reasons.  A Gate spell is actually a highly distorted sphere, and resists the flow of energy - Those who had the misfortune to be standing directly in front of the gate would be blinded by the light, but little else.

But it is not hard to Teleport Without Error several hundred pounds of fusing hydrogen to the surface of a planet.

This is what they do.  And they are doing it with wands crafted by Wayfarers Guildsmen.  The fabric of space pops off in to a neat bubble, separate from the flow of time, and moves to the surface of Oerth, over a vast horde of warriors, Red and Living.  It ejects its contents, and the warriors are instantly reduced to char.

They do this until they have no more power left in them, and then they return to the Rockjammers.  Anabstercorian waits for the next shift of mages to join him, and they return, bombarding the surface of Oerth with stellar plasma.

Elsewhere, the Neothelid, enormous tentacled worms over fifty feet long with immense psionic power, have been altered for space travel and Dominated by Anabstercorian.  They wind their sinuous bodies around the largest unused asteroids that the Army of Darkness could find, easily 1000 megaton explosions, and, using telekinesis, slowly begin to drag the massive bulks toward Oerth.

<< The Red Army is a rot.  A lesion that must be treated.  We shall cauterize the surface of Oerth, and sear the wound shut with molten lava and powdered stone. >>


----------



## William Ronald

*FORRESTER - PLEASE READ AND RESPOND*

Edena is giving you 7,000 PL to use to help Oerth.  You can still help us and do other things as well.

Here is what he wrote earlier:

The United Commonwealth of Toril declares a State of Emergency. 
All 10,000 PL of it's forces are at Forrester's immediate disposal. 

The Scro Star League offers to send it's 3,000 PL to aid the United Commonwealth. 

The civil war in the Eternal Empire ends in midstrike. 
They offer their entire remaining 3,000 PL to the United Commonwealth. 

The Church of Toril mobilizes fully, it's 1,000 PL at Forrester's disposal. 

The halving rule, from Realmspace to Greyspace, is hereby lifted. 

Unfortunately, the Torilians still cannot use their 11th level magic in Greyspace ... very unfortunate indeed.

So, can you send in the Scro Star League, the Eternal Empire, and the Church of Toril?  I am using every trick I can think of, but some more help would be appreciated.

Even apart from the UC of Toril troops, you have enough power to make a difference. The Angels are fighting hard, but are beginning to die. One third of their numbers have fallen.

Edena, if there is a way to revive the dead Angels, I will attempt to do so - assuming that I am not putting innocents at risk.

If Melkor or Iuz appears, Hazen will try to attack them, assuming that it is possible to reach them.  (No suicide plays just to reach them.)

Also, you can build groundpounders like Uvenelei did to handle incoming threats from space.  (I will try to keep any incoming asteroids away from Oerth Alliance territory.)


----------



## Uvenelei

"Hail, great Kalanyr. Thanks to you for your help in freeing Ishtarland. Allow me to return the favor. I have one thing in mind that would be quite interesting to accelerate to impressive speeds and shot at our foes, but I do not believe it's owner would allow me to borrow it. Oh well, perhaps for another time. I would lend you my kitchen sink +5, but, alas, it was destroyed in the fighting. I do have some Elder bits, but I perfer having them as they are now; seperated from the Red Armada, as paperweights."

"I have a favor to request of you: can I borrow your notes on 10th level magics? I assure you, I'll only need them for a short while."

Please, don't break the world. That's not a good thing.

I ask Bahamut to send the word throughout the multiverse to all the metallic dragons: HELP!

Also, how dangerous are nuclear weapons to Aurican? Could I survive a direct hit? What if I entered my death throwes right before the bomb went off?
Remember that I have the Fire subtype from both sides of my family, in addition to whatever strong magics I wield.

I also rebuild and restart my collection of Groundpounders.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*And the Drow go forth!*

Vast hordes of Drow, led by the most elite of the Illithid warriors, begin to approach Oerth, surging towards the continent of Ana Keri, intending to defend the Eternal Empire base from the assault of the Red Army.  1800 PL of Drow wizards, warriors, monks, Clerics of Lloth, and psionicists are in this force, along with 200 PL of Illithid Mindbenders, assasins, psychokinetics, and Shapers, each protected by a single shield of Substare, crafted by Anabstercorian himself.

Substare is a strange state of matter.  It is, simply put, perfect vacuum condensed in to a solid.  It cannot be breached because there is nothing to breach.

The effect that Red Goo, and the Red Curse, has on Substare is unknown.  I leave that up to you, Edena.

The remainder of our forces are preparing, engaged in fierce combat drills designed to enhance their effectiveness against the specific capabilities of the Red Army.

OOC: Break the world?  I'm not breaking the world - You can all learn to live underground just like the Illithid did.


----------



## William Ronald

*Calling to the Higher Mind and all other good powers*

Hazen sends a message across the multiverse to all good aligned  deities and beings.

"Oerth is in grave danger.  Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated."

"The Angels have appeared among us and are fighting.  One third of their numbers have fallen.  Please aid us if you can."

I include a summary of the current situation.  Any takers?

(Edena: Recall my humorous idea that I sent you a few days back about a special source of help.  Any luck there? To help jog your memory, they are now a D20 product.)

Anabstercorian: Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Feel free, to borrow the notes. I wish I could accelerate Melkor through those Gates. Damned Idiot. "

Anab-Re:Going Underground: Been there, done that can do it again, but I guess it involves killing your army to do it this time. You sure you don't mind?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Huh?*

You lost me, Kal.  Why do you have to kill my army?


----------



## Kalanyr

Well, if you break the world you need to live somewhere too. So logically we'd have to fight unless you think a few hundered worshippers of Lolth and Jubilex and similar would approve of me.


----------



## Black Omega

*Re: Huh?*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *You lost me, Kal.  Why do you have to kill my army? *



It would be worth quite a few levels?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hmm.*

A perfectly valid reason, Black Omega.  But Kalanyr, I'm not wrecking the world, I'm cauterizing the wound.  You see, I lost a level in my DnD game today.  It made me grumpy.  Ph34r mY r4th. 

Frankly, though, I'm not sure what my army will want after I finish melting the surface of the world.  I'll have to ask Edena about it.

Edena, how does the Army of Darkness feel about cauterizing Oerth?


----------



## Kalanyr

*Re: Re: Huh?*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> It would be worth quite a few levels? *




You know considering I lost 400PL and everyone else is skyrocketing that point has some merit.

To Do List  
1. Free Red Armada of Suffering.
2.Kill Army of Darkness (too restore PL for tasks 3 &4)
3.Kill Melkor   
4.Kill Serpenteye & Mr Draco(for causing me to lose the 400PL in the first place)

This list may or may not be accurate.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, everyone:

I am going offline for several hours.  We need several people to post what they are doing to fight the Red Armada.  Kalanyr has been doing a lot.  So, can people describe what they are doing. Posting equals action. (Don't just comment on the actions of others.  Do something. Something constructive.)

Also, this thread is getting full.  If need be, can someone start a new one for Edena.

He may be back before then, hopefully to answer some questions.

I ask my allies to steal my ideas and tactics.  I think they have been pretty effective.

Good luck guys.  If they show up while I am gone, can someone eliminate Melkor and Iuz.  (The characters, not the players.  I am from Chicago, so I thought I would make the distinction.  )


----------



## Kalanyr

Don't start a new thread! That would give poor Edena even more to do when he gets back! If you want to start a new thread make it Out of Character Discussion only or something, no In character actions.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Grim Reality of War*

The Red Army marches on.

  The Powers run by Kalanyr and William have been fighting back madly against it (that is to say, they have been posting heavily.)
  Creamsteak (whose character is not dead) and Sollir have been fighting as well as they could.

  However, the lack of posts from anyone other than Kalanyr and William dictates a grim fate for much of Oerth.

  I gave everyone a fair chance to post, to attempt to make a reasonable effort to deal with this foe.

  You have to remember that people had a chance.
  You had enough PL to deal with the Red Army, if everyone had united against it, and if everyone had chosen to fight.

  The lack of such posts dictates that the grim fate bestowed in the article below comes to pass.

  - - -

  The Red Army concentrates it's might, and whips the very bedrock with it's power, flaying the crust of the planet.
  The Hellfurnace range, where it meets the Sulhaut Mountains, explodes, cause a worldwide earthquake, spewing debris far into near space.
  The Yeomanry is instantly obliterated, along with Istivar.

  Forsaken One's deeply buried Secret Retreat survives, because Heward's Mystical Organ saves it, but all access to it is cut off by endless tons of shattered rock.

  The land cracks and crumbles, then splits apart.

  The ocean roars in from the east, a titantic and colossal tsunami that rushes through the break in the mountains, roaring into the Sea of Dust, swallowing Istivar.
  Hence, it smashes against the highlands of Garnak, and overflows, sending floodwaves in all directions.
  One of these heads northward, and a small river of it's last expended energy crosses the continent and flows down into the northernly Drawmij Ocean.

  The Hellfurnaces south of the cataclysmic explosion all explode into vulcanism, and a thousand new volcanoes erupt where flat earth was before.
  The Amedio Rainforest burns away, as vast mountains are created within days by the surging lava, and vast new mountain ranges are formed.
  Seas of lava cover vast areas, pouring down into the Azure Sea, wiping out the undersea civilizations there, causing the sea to erupt in tsunamis, whelming every coastline.

  The Red Army cracks their power across eastern Oerth in furious frustration, having been unable to find the Union of Oerth.
  The Oerth reels in pain, unable to stand the rain of blows being thrown at it - it cracks and shatters.
  Violent earthquakes preceed the titantic rupture, as the land breaks apart.

  The Thillronian Peninsula, the whole thing, moves, stretching a million years of continental drift into hours, tilting southeastward as it does, moves over 200 miles northeast of it's former position.
  The western land moves further west, squeezing Relmor Bay, causing massive explosions and upheavals across Nyrond (which effectively ceases to exist), and causing the waters of Relmor Bay to rush up onto the land, floods hundreds of feet high roaring across all the lands.
  The southeastern land, including the Grandwood region, is thrust outward into the Solnor Ocean.
  The northern land tilts, it's northeast end shattering against the Thillronian Peninsula, it's southwestern end disintegrating and tumbling into the crevace that used to be the central Union of Oerth.

  The ocean rushes in and fills the crevaces and cracks, spilling over the land, waves surging over hundreds of thousands of square miles of land like a bathtub had overflowed.

  The Yatils burst into flame, or so it seems, with lava rushing down all sides.
  Perrenland, Ekbir, Yecha, and Highfolk are all obliterated, as the lava covers them.

  Then more upheavals and explosions occur, by the hundreds, then thousands, and new mountains are created, old ones are thrown down, or shatter, and the Yatils are filled with lava lakes and geysers.

  - - -

  Then Anabstercorian hits Oerth with the first of his Teleport Without Errors, bringing substance directly from the heart of the sun.
  Not a good idea, Anabstercorian.
  The substance in question is fusing hydrogen.
  Everything for 30 miles in every direction instantly vaporizes - if it is within sight of the release, it is gone.
  The equivalent of a ten thousand megaton explosion lifts off the face of Oerth, where Celadan Forest used to be.

  The second explosion occurs in Zeif, which passes into history, the lurid fireball lifting for thousands of miles into space.

  The third explosion occurs over Lyrn.  Arlon is not affected, it's magic somehow saving it.

  The four explosion occurs over Erypt.

  The fifth explosion occurs over eastern Varnaith.
  The fifth explosion produces the mother of all tsunamis.
  It roars northward, swamping Touv and Olman Isles, heading for the coastline, fully 2 miles high.
  It crashes into the coast, causing a new quake Flanaess-wide as it hits, exploding into plumes of water from Keoland in the west all the way around to the Tilvanot Peninsula in the southeast.
  Floodwaves race inward in all directions, roaring up the Sheldomar Valley, flooding into Wolly Bay, into the Great Crevace of Aerdi.
  Both Wolly Bay and the Great Crevace overflow again, sending out the excess water in all directions, wave upon wave upon wave.
  One of these waves heads due north.  It swamps the Domain of Greyhawk, and roars down into the 5,000 foot deep lowland that used to be the Nyr Dyv.
  Only to instantly dry up, due to the strange, new enchantments that now fill that place.

  The sixth hit ... there is no sixth hit.

  A number of Oeridian mages ... seeing that a madman is trying to destroy the world, throw multiple Wish spells to prevent a sixth transfer of fusing material from the heart of Oerth's sun.

  Much of the Red Army was destroyed in the cataclysm and subsequent barrage from Anabstercorian, but much of it remains.
  And it continues the attack, heedless of the ruin about it, seeking only to destroy.

  Because of the Secret Retreats, relatively few of Oerth's civilians on Oerik are killed.
  But fully half of all the fighters are dead, most of them vaporized or buried under ash and falling rock.

  Wild magic storms and hurricanes are roaring around the planet, and rains of superheated dust and great clouds of poisonous gas are affecting the entire world.

  In AnaKeris, tsunamis wash away the coastline, killing hundreds of thousands of people.
  Earthquakes rock the continent, as the massive explosions, both from the Red Army's attacks and from Anabstercorian's Teleports, occur on the Oerik continent on the other side of the world.
  Superheated ashfalls cause major forest fires, the sun is blotted out by a great cloud that fills the sky - covers all of Oerth's upper atmosphere in one great cloud 40 miles deep.

  And still Iuz and his Legions, and Melkor and his Shade, lead what remains of the Red Army against the surviving peoples of Oerik.

  And still Kalanyr and his people, and Hazen and the men and women of the Kevellond League, and to some extent Sanctus, the Hellmaster, and their people, fight back against the attack.
  Still the Angels fight, now reduced to one third of their original number.
  Still Mina fights, and her Dead fight.

  Even the devils are still fighting ... and they care not that the world around them is turning into a Teutonic Hell ... they ARE from Hell, and this environment suits them just fine.

  On Celene, still untouched by the awesome conflagration in the sky, the Kevellond base remains untouched.
  On Luna, the Shade who are there watch with glee as Oerth burns and smolders in the sky above them.

  - - -

  And STILL the Red Army (greatly reduced in strength) marches on.


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *I am using William's tactics of course.And enhancing them as much as possible with 10th level magic.
> 
> I also want to keep working on that Gold Goo and I unleash an Upper Planar Energy Catastrophe on the Red Armada, if someone would like to stop Lord Melkor countering it I would be very happy. Alzem? William? Black Omega? *




You know all Kal has to do is ask and Siobhan's happy to help.  This sounds like a good plan, we'll be ready to counter if Melkor tries a counter.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena you gave people 6 hours, some people may have been asleep or out for the entire time, you really need to give 12 hours before you can be sure everyone has had a chance to read and react.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr's forces successfully obliterate the Red Army that is now occupying all of Aaqa.

  The forces of the Kevellond League drive the Red Army from Furyond and Veluna, slaughtering them, exacting a grim revenge for what has been done.

  Mina and her Knights, and the Dead, destroy what remains of the Red Army in the Shieldlands.

  In the northeast, the League of Warlords is besieged in Riftcrag, which is under all out bombardment from the Red Army.

  The great elven city of Sunleai shatters under the assault of the Red Army.
  Crystalline buildings and towers shattered, crashing down in thunderous ruin, crashing into each other, debris exploding in every direction, an avalanche of ruin and death.
  Bells ring as the great elven cathedrals that held them collapse, endless tons of stone, marble, and crystalline beauty raining down, crushing the ground.
  The Red Army fires bolt after bolt.
  Elven homes collapse, trees burst into flame, the great central Assembly Hall melts into a pool of Red Goo.

  The Death Forest and the Red Army battle on the slagged fields of Northern Aerdi.
  The trees hurl death energy, death bolts, at the Red Army, destroying them and the land itself, leaving blackened husks atop barren stone.
  The Red Army fires back with an endless barrage of Red Goo and spells, melting the oncoming trees, frying the Unseelie commanding them.

  The Vesve Forest marches into the Empire of Iuz.
  New Doraaka is whelmed, it's buildings literally torn to rubble by the trees, then effaced from existence by Faerie magic.
  Dams and power plants, homes and businesses, roads and power poles, all are swept away in a fury of green and silver magic.

  The Red Army fires back, though, destroying millions of trees, creating vast areas of Red Goo that the trees cannot cross, blasting the Faerie with every kind of destructive magic ever invented.

  In the west, what remains of Garnak fights a bitter, losing battle against the Red Army there, until Kalanyr's force comes up from the west, from Esmerin which it just saved, and relieves them.
  Garnak Forest and the people of Garnak are saved, because of Kalanyr.

  Festy Dog's Underdark races continue a bitter struggle of their own.
  Aside from cave-ins, inundations, and lava flows that have destroyed a greater number of their cities, they must fight those units of the Red Army that stormed underground.
  Fierce fighting, without pity or relent, fills the caves and caverns of Oerth's Underdark.

  Above, volcanoes spew, the Oerth shakes, all the oceans are filled with wreckage and the white plumage of waves, while the sky overhead glows a furnace red, and rains of superheated water come pouring down, along with endless worldwide bursts of multicolored lightning.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, the initial assault of the Red Army began 2 days ago.

  People have had time aplenty and to spare.


----------



## Kalanyr

True, I thought you were referring to the events of todays posts.


----------



## Kalanyr

Are you going to do a post by post breakdown and response? 

There are several questions and plots by people in there.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr and Alzem are unable to use their 10th level magic to halt the destruction from spreading even further, because they are being forced to use everything against the Red Army.

  The Red Army in the east, unable to locate the Secret Retreat of the Union of Oerth (which survived, due to it's inherent magic), decide to head west.

  The Angels counter the southern stroke of this great onslaught of the Red Army.
  The devils counter the mid stroke of the onslaught.

  But the northern onslaught has the backing of Iuz and the demons, and the concentrated might of the Shade.
  Even the incredible strength of the Faerie is not enough to withstand this onslaught.

  The Vesve Forest itself is forced to retreat, pushed back out of the Empire of Iuz.
  Mina and her Army of the Dead is beaten back into Furyondy, then the combined forces of the Kevellond League and Mina's army are swept out of Furyondy altogether into Veluna.
  Furyondy is obliterated, every last upraised stone and bush annihiliated, nothing left to testify that man or beast ever lived there.

  Kalanyr's forces manage to reach Veluna before the oncoming Red Army, and bitter battle is joined, right there, in the heart of the Kevellond League, between the two great powers.
  The Emerald Order throws all it's remaining forces into this battle.
  To the aid of the defenders comes all the force Ulek has left.

  Oerthblood battles Red Death.
  The power of the Light faces off against Evil, against the Darkness.

  No further help is forthcoming from any quadrant - Alzem and his forces are locked in mortal battle in the south, the Sky-Sea League is desperately defending their home isle, the Alliance of the Rising Sun is shattered, and the Alliance of the Crescent has no strength to send.
  The Death Forest, led by Valkys, assails the middle of the Red Army - that portion fighting the demons - from the rear.
  The Red Army, beset fights back against both fronts, but it is squeezed tigher and tigher between the two advancing forces.

  Alzem and the Angels start winning in the south, pusing the Red Army back towards Aerdi, destroying them by the thousands, effacing the pools of Red Goo as they go.

  But there is no magic left over to save Oerth itself from further destruction, much less to recover anything that has been lost.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I think, Kalanyr, that most of the questions have either been answered by what has happened, or is happening, or ... those questions have become irrelevant.

  Concerning Anabstercorian and Zouron - I am still waiting to see what they do.
  If they attack each other, then they do ... I will wait and make rulings on what happens, based on their posts.

  I hope you get better soon, Zouron.  I am sorry you are sick.


----------



## William Ronald

I think Kalanyr has a point.  However, Edena is moderator and DM.  It is his call.

I would like to think that people would unite to save their world.  Maybe a little more time is needed.  (The preceding post can be thought of as a prophecy if you give more time to people, Edena.)

We need people to post more.  Also, we may need some new players.

If this has indeed come to past, Hazen looks at an Angel and murmurs.  "I warned them.  I tried to warn them.  No one listens."

The image of a *VERY ANGRY* Hazen appears in the World Congress of Toril and before Prime Minister Erika LeSage and President Forrester of the United Commonwealth of Toril.

"My world is dying.  The time for debate is over.  Aid us!  What more do you want of us!  Entire countries have been devastated! You have the power. Use it."

"I have been a friend to Toril. My people are dying.  The Angels have been friends and protectors to Toril.  THEY ARE FIGHTING AND DYING!  Is this how you reward friendship?  Your inaction is giving proof to the words of the Wanderer."

"Oerth is in ruins.  So what are you going to do?"

"Anabstercorian, whom Forrester hired, has decided to try to kill us all.  Still you do NOTHING!  Melkor unleashed this madness.  They are of your world, and they are killing my world!"

"Come to Oerth and help!  Prove to me that you are still our allies.  You have the power! Use it! We sheltered your troops.  They are needed NOW!!!"

"Would Ian Payne have acted like this? Do something to show me that the values of Toril and its people are not empty platitudes!"

"The hour is late, the multiverse is waiting.  The choice is yours."

This speech is shared with all on Toril.  As are the images of world wide destruction and death.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz the Red... smiles... "I am pleased...  but not pleased enough..." he then releases the knowledge of the Fire form into the Red Army legions... so that they may all know the glory... "Continue my children... show them your pain... and suffering..."  Iuz continues to meld with the Red Army... trying to subvert their power and become the core of their group mind if any exists.... he will not stop until total control is gained... "The fate of this world is ours...."_

*OOC:* Pushing farther i want to be the guiding mind behind this force and if possible have them whorship me as a Destructive God of Force and Change...


----------



## Creamsteak

> _Originally from William Ronald_
> Hi, creamsteak:
> 
> Edena e-mailed me.  Sanctus Punitor is alive and well, and kicking butt.
> Steal all my tactics and lead the attack in your area.
> 
> I need all the Oerth Alliance members left to post and state that they are
> attacking.  If you can, try to hunt Iuz and Melkor down.   Also, in one of
> your posts, ask Forrester to step in.  The Angels are dying while he is away.
> 
> As Hazen is now an Angel, he is pretty angry about this.
> 
> William





> _Originally from Edena of Neith_
> 
> That wasn't your character the elven girl took!  That was someone
> else!
> 
> Sanctus is still alive, perfectly fine.



Ok, misunderstanding about the girl calling the man the best swordsman in Delrune. Heh... if I have someone better than myself I am pretty impressed and a bit depressed that I didn't recruit him as an NPC before he was red gooified.


> _Originally from Edena of Neith_
> And still Kalanyr and his people, and Hazen and the men and women of the Kevellond League, and to some extent Sanctus, the Hellmaster, and their people, fight back against the attack.



What is this about "to some extent." I dedicated 410 PL to attacking Iuz (and in turn, the red goo army that has appeared). I am still trying to assassinate Lord Iuz and if he is present, lord Melkor if he steps up to defend Iuz. I am also following all the tactics William has presented.


> _Originally from Edena of Neith_
> The elf is hit, and hit again, repeatedly, by her blades, but he does not slump into Red Goo - she has employed the dark magic to withhold it's killing power.



Approaching from the rear, moments after the battle clears and the two red warriors stand up, a lightly armored, but well armed Paladin approaches. His name is Sanctus Punitor, and he is the last thing any Red Goo Elf of Delrune should want to see right now.

"So you CAN hold yourself back from destroying everything. Why the hell do you have to go around killing everybody then? Every last one of you has shown ME no hint that you could until now. Now I know better. You CAN hold yourselves back, so that means you CAN be swayed from your evil ways without being dispelled."

The Elven Woman and the Elven Fencer are masters of their subsequent arts of war. This prevents them from foolishly trying to attack the superior Paladin outright.

"This means something that changes everything. This means that you don't carry the duty of destroying the world by necessity. It is entirely by choice."

Bitterly both of them attempt to call reinforcements, not necessarily soldiers, but by simple touch they turn plant and earth into crimson warrior.

"Heh, watch..."

Within seconds a small grove turns into some red goo treants and red goo earth elementals. Sanctus moves within hundreths of an inch, purposely parrying the attacks by the most minute amount possible. Using a degree of expertise (an epic degree that is not limited to taking 5 from base attack bonus) improves his armor class by one hundred and can successfully dodge everything thrown at him.

"Just wait, this shouldn't take long..."

The anger builds up in the Red Goo, and in doing so their evil increases. Sanctus plan is coming into view. He is trying to heat the goo's anger enough that the purple glow of pure evil that was seen before takes them over. He is trying to taunt, bemuse, and enrage the Goo till they start attacking him without turning objects into red goo, and instead with the evil they had before. Then a Wizard that was made invisible  to the Red Goo Warriors will cast permanency on thier evil magic, imbueing them with a shield that prevents them from turning anything else into red Goo. Sanctus will taunt them one last time, "You may not get it now, but wait till you return to your leaders and see what they think."

Sanctus leaves and takes the Wizard with him, leaving a purple glowing pair of elves that no longer can turn anything into red goo. This new concept upon them could get them exiled from the goo, or accepted as a degree of accension. It could start a civil war between the red goo as some accept the power, and stability of the purple glow over the red goo while others believe that everything MUST be corrupted.

(Edena, your call)


----------



## Kalanyr

Yep. I guess so.

Obviously we keep fighting with everything we have. And since all these Red Soldiers and brolen rocks are lying around, I think I'll throw a mountain (warded against goopifying and charged with holy energy) into one of those Gate Setups and aim the outlet at Iuz's section of the Red Armada.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iuz the Red... smiles... "I am pleased... but not pleased enough..." he then releases the knowledge of the Fire form into the Red Army legions... so that they may all know the glory...
  "Continue my children... show them your pain... and suffering..." Iuz continues to meld with the Red Army... trying to subvert their power and become the core of their group mind if any exists.... he will not stop until total control is gained... "The fate of this world is ours...." 

  OOC: Pushing farther i want to be the guiding mind behind this force and if possible have them whorship me as a Destructive God of Force and Change...

  - - -

  This effort does not succeed.
  However, the war rages on, as Iuz and his melded Red Army fight alongside the main Red Army.

  - - -

  Sanctus, they cannot be taunted in this way.
  The evil power that holds them in bondage, is both clever and intelligent, and it is not deceived.

  Sanctus instead finds himself fighting for his life against the red elven male and red elven female.

  Just as his nation, Delrune, is fighting for it's life.

  Just as the entire continent of Oerik is fighting for it's life.

  Just as the whole world of Oerth, is fighting for it's life.

  The war rages on.


----------



## William Ronald

I really must get to bed. Soon.

Creamsteak,  if Hazen can get a break from fighting in Veluna then he will join you to hunt and kill Iuz.  I suggest if PCs chip in, he can be destroyed.  Kalanyr, Black Omega use MELDING FIRE on him.  (It duplicates Acererak's attack but is not evil.) 

People had days to respond and did little.  I feel that other people needed to post more. Part of the problem is that a lot of people may have permanently left the IR.  So every individual poster's actions now matter a lot more.

A lot of people just did NOTHING.  A lot of people just hid.

Edena, I think the time has come for you to call for some additional players.  Also, I want everyone - especially Oerth Alliance members and allies - to post more.  Posting equals action.

Also, if the good dragons have 10th level magic and Hazen can go after Iuz, he will bring several with.

I think Melkor's alignment should be shifted to chaotic evil based on his actions.  He also had, I recall, all of his worshippers on Toril commit suicide to empower the summoning of the Elder Ones.  This likely will have weakened him greatly.

The face of the world has changed.  Kalanyr, don't blame yourself.

In my home campaign, people have sacrificed well established characters to save their world.  I am a little disappointed that a lot of people are doing nothing except hiding.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The red elven girl, speaks to Sanctus:

  The elf boy is mine.  You will be mine.  All of Oerth will be ours.
  The Red Death will devour you, body and soul, and will take us all.
  And then your Krynn will perish, and Toril will fall.
  The illithid will be enslaved, and the Elder Ones will kneel.
  All life, from the lowest slime of the sea floors to the loftiest of the Faerimm, will kneel to the Red Death, and the Red Death will pleasure itself with their agonized screams, for all eternity.

  Sanctus finds himself beaten back by her blades, as she orders the elven male to stand down.

  Sanctus is forced to defend himself doubly, for he must not let her swords touch so much as the smallest piece of his clothing.
  He dares not allow it - she may or may not have cancelled the killing power of her touch.

  She laughs gaily.

  You fight well, elf boy.
  You fight even better than this one.
  You delight me, you inspire me.  
  I will not quickly take you, as I have taken most  of my foes.
  You will follow the example of the elf yonder.

  I shall carve you like a roast of beef, and spill your blood onto the forest floor you hold dear.
  I shall shrive your flesh to the bone with my blades, but you will not die.
  I will punish you for your insolence ... you have dared to fight the minions of the Red Death, dare to defy us, and you shall pay dearly for this.
  I will punish you as you have never before been punished!

  And with every word above, several swings of her sword connect with Sanctus's weapons.
  Sanctus is perhaps the best elven fighter in the world, excepting Kalanyr alone.
  Yet he is having to fight for all he is worth, against this girl.

  This girl who should have been fighting at his side, would have been fighting at his side, had things gone differently.

  There is admiration in her eyes at Sanctus's skill and speed, but there is no pity.
  There is a grim joy as Sanctus receives his first cut, her sword slicing through his armor and flesh.
  Greater joy at the second cut.
  She smiles brightly as her sword draws blood the third time.

  Whenever she is hit, she flinches, but does not fall back, nor does she seem to be seriously hurt.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz presses onward... teaching the Red Army legion about the Fire form... and continues his onslaught..._

*OOC:* Iuz learning anything about the Red Goo he did not... know before


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

When the going gets tough, the tough get going.

  Keep fighting, guys.  You're wounded, but not out.

  OFFLINE NOTICE.

  Goes offline, leaving you in the midst of the war wrack and the colossal battles in the lands of Iuz, Veluna, the mid Flanaess, and the southern Flanaess.


----------



## Creamsteak

Fighting for my life... heh... what the hell else can I do guys? I have tried one hell of a variety of different thing. Hell, I may as well tell my whole army to march on the Union of Oerth so the Red Goo finds them (I'm not actually doing this _BUT I CONSIDER IT_).

I wrote a 10 point essay on fighting with Iuz and got no reaction, I tried to abuse the new trait the goo is capable of using, and I thought I was dead.

Gnomeworks, could you nuke the     out of Iuz and the Red Goo on my front, obviously we can't do anything while they have +6/+4 and I only have +3/+2 no matter what new weapons I decide to employ.

Edit:


> There is admiration in her eyes at Sanctus's skill and speed, but there is no pity.
> There is a grim joy as Sanctus receives his first cut, her sword slicing through his armor and flesh.
> Greater joy at the second cut.
> She smiles brightly as her sword draws blood the third time.
> 
> Whenever she is hit, she flinches, but does not fall back, nor does she seem to be seriously hurt




The wizard tries to cast permanency on her situation. Now I use a quickened Paladin Dimensional door to move me up about 100 feet over her, cast a Quickend Fly Ranger spell and knock an arrow to finish her off. I get 18 attacks per round, and I hit on most of them, so If the permanecy fails she is going to have to suck down 18 arrows.


----------



## Black Omega

And through the forest the seelie glow with this new power, the entire might of Vesve forest turned against the Red Army.  Unlike other factions, for the Seelie there is no retreat to Toril if things go badly.  The fae left there some time ago...this is a good a time for a final stand as any.  

Once the area is cleared of the Red Army, we'll move on to help our nearest allie in trouble, turning those 10th level magic, pumping up the oerthblood and using it for magic, armor and weapons.  Valkys, Forsaken, let's work together on this and let everyone know why fae kick butt, both light and shadow.

Additional thought.  Hey..is there a way to use 10th level magic track down what glop of red goo is Iuz?


----------



## Forrester

I confess, I'm confused at why nuking the Red Army is okay, but throwing molten core-of-sun at the Red Army is NOT okay. 

It seems to me that the latter would do more damage, and leave less radiation. 

Edena -- I think Anabstercorian might have the right idea here. So, I'll join him in the middle of the sun, with a good 6000PL of buffed-up Torillian troops, and help him with the Teleport Without Error action. 

And I'll counterspell (using 10th level magic) any Wishes that others use to counter the Teleport Without Errors. 

Bye-bye, Red Army. 

Oh. Gee, while I'm there, I suppose I might as well check to see whether Anabstercorian is trying to figure out some way to DESTROY THE SUN while he's STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. 

Not that I have any reason to be suspicious. He's always been a gentle soul. 

Forrester


----------



## William Ronald

*New temporary thread*

Edena went offline.  I created a temporary thread. Please post there.

(Forrester: Good to have you back.  I will copy what you wrote and add a suggestion to it.)

William


----------



## zouron

*attack? not a chance!*

William:

Actually I am not a member of the Union of Worlds, I rfused to give military assistance and I refused Mina's leadership. I did say we would be willing to trade and that Mina could preach in our territory on equal with anyone else since we do not surpress religious belief.


Edena:

The Eternal Union will use its forces to clean up the destructions, building shelters, and somewhat off the coast the wizards will be creating walls of force at regurlar intervals (basically super strong magical wave breakers) to avoid the worst of the next tsunami.

Also there will be cast acid fog spells high in the air to clean it of super heated ash, and various small scale air elementals will be used to guide as much as possible of the ashes etc away.

We will not be launching an attack against Anab, but will be ready for one.

(posted both here and in the temp thread)


----------

